# Forgive me for I have sinned



## rossi_mac

KFC tower zinger, couldn't resist, how many carbilicious carbs? haven't injected as been on thee source, but it would be good to ken!


----------



## aymes

Mmmm, kfc, no I wouldn't have resisited either!

Looked it up, a zinger tower burger is 65.5g of carbs...


----------



## rossi_mac

You serious!! I better get my tools out! Where did you find that out Aymes???


----------



## aymes

http://www.kfc.co.uk/nutrition/


----------



## rossi_mac

Shieeet, you're right (not that I would question you!) strange website addy, kfc/nutrition?? as if I went there for that! 

Still just tested only at 7's now, hmm beer playing it's game! I'll keep an eye out for what goes on, at worst adjust by lunch!

PS do a lot of fast food joints have such information on websites??


----------



## aymes

I think most of the main ones do now. I don't eat fast much much but if I do if I google the name of the place and 'nutritional' info something will usually come up.


----------



## rossi_mac

Cheers I'll bear it in mind for future, but to be honest I cannay remember (much!) when I last had anything from a fast food joint!!


----------



## Copepod

Most also have nutritional information in the shops / restaurants eg McDonalds & Burger King print nutritional information on the back of paper tray covers (or used to last time I looked about a year ago). As a rough guide, most burger buns contain approx 40g CHO.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Copepod said:


> Most also have nutritional information in the shops / restaurants eg McDonalds & Burger King print nutritional information on the back of paper tray covers (or used to last time I looked about a year ago). As a rough guide, most burger buns contain approx 40g CHO.



they still do  there's also nutritional information on the boxes now aswell (in mcds at any rate!)


----------



## Freddie99

Ah you should have seen my tea last night on the road coming back from Wales. Two pork pies and a small portion of chips. Nice. Despite my blood being at 13 at the time.


----------



## Northerner

Tom Hreben said:


> Ah you should have seen my tea last night on the road coming back from Wales. Two pork pies and a small portion of chips. Nice. Despite my blood being at 13 at the time.



I'm having pork pies tonight - saw them on the shelf and couldn't resist. Don't think I've had them since diagnosis. A lot of sat fat, and probably salt too, but once a year's not going to hurt is it? I like them either with generous dollops of brown sauce to dip in, or in a dish with baked beans or mushy peas! I know, not very exotic, but one of those meals I remember from childhood


----------



## Freddie99

Ah pork pies. Lovely. One evening at school after I'd gone into town I bought a half kilo pork pie and ate the thing in one go. No wonder I felt a little off colour! Was very nice though. I try not to limit myself in what I eat. I don't think that there's anything that I can or can't eat because I'm diabetic. I eat pretty much whatever I want. I probably shouldn't but what the hell, you only get one chance at life so you've got to enjoy it while you can.

Tom


----------



## sasha1

I must admit, last time I took Nathan to McDonalds, the carb content was printed on his cartons...and I was quite shocked with the amount..If I remember the whole meal came to about 100g of carb.  Having said that it was a treat, as we dont eat fast food very often.

Heidi
xx


----------



## sasha1

OOOOO...Tom and Northerner....

You've set me off now wanting pork pies.....mmmmmm...Last one I had was when my friend brought me one back from her weekend break..from Melton Mowbry....Delicious.....Brown sauce all the way for me too.....

Heidi
xx


----------



## Freddie99

Mmm pork pies! Love 'em and can't get enough. Shame they're a bit bad for you!


----------



## insulinaddict09

Tom Hreben said:


> Mmm pork pies! Love 'em and can't get enough. Shame they're a bit bad for you!



Hmmm is it even Pork in it though I wonder ?


----------



## Freddie99

Get a decent pork pie and it is. Sainsburys ones are nice but you really want a Melton Mowbray one.


----------



## Northerner

Tom Hreben said:


> Get a decent pork pie and it is. Sainsburys ones are nice but you really want a Melton Mowbray one.



The ones I'm having tonight are Melton Mowbray...slurp!


----------



## sasha1

Northerner said:


> The ones I'm having tonight are Melton Mowbray...slurp!




OOOOOOOO....can I come please........

Heidi
xx


----------



## Northerner

sasha1 said:


> OOOOOOOO....can I come please........
> 
> Heidi
> xx



Get your own - they're all MINE!!!!


----------



## sasha1

Northerner said:


> Get your own - they're all MINE!!!!



Awwwwwww.............

Can we have a food thread.......please ?

Heidi
xx


----------



## rossi_mac

Pork pies all good, but I tell thee I could eat scotch eggs for breakfast lunch and dinner! Now they are defo all mine, I'm trying to pass an act in parliment to say so!


----------



## sasha1

rossi_mac said:


> Pork pies all good, but I tell thee I could eat scotch eggs for breakfast lunch and dinner! Now they are defo all mine, I'm trying to pass an act in parliment to say so!




OOOOO....sausage rolls for me please......

Heidi
xx


----------



## rossi_mac

okay they're second but I can share them!


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> Pork pies all good, but I tell thee I could eat scotch eggs for breakfast lunch and dinner! Now they are defo all mine, I'm trying to pass an act in parliment to say so!



Mmmm Scotch Eggs !!! they need to be all mine though .


----------



## sasha1

rossi_mac said:


> okay they're second but I can share them!




Hahahaha...course you can...hey this list is growing...pork pies, sausage rolls, scotch eggs......

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Hahahaha...course you can...hey this list is growing...pork pies, sausage rolls, scotch eggs......
> 
> Heidi
> xx



Ok OK I'm in the act of sinning now with a 175g bag of Giant Chocolate Buttons  sod it today , I dont want to be Diabetic


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

lol, my dinner last night was so carby it was unreal! Bratwurst sausages, chips and garlic bread followed by a chocolate bar


----------



## sasha1

insulinaddict09 said:


> Ok OK I'm in the act of sinning now with a 175g bag of Giant Chocolate Buttons sod it today , I dont want to be Diabetic




Hehehehehee......You do right hun.........enjoy them....mmmmm...I've just had a wispa.....lol

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

sasha1 said:


> Hehehehehee......You do right hun.........enjoy them....mmmmm...I've just had a wispa.....lol
> 
> Heidi
> xx



Well sod Diabetes  its taking the p*** today and Ive had two random high readings  grrrrrr bas***d  Ive had to correct twice and I cba now so its depression and a bag of Chocolate Buttons


----------



## rossi_mac

I'm not a chocolate made person, but I do love a wispa, well pleased they brought them back! mind you haven't had one for months!


----------



## sasha1

rossi_mac said:


> I'm not a chocolate made person, but I do love a wispa, well pleased they brought them back! mind you haven't had one for months!



Aye.... they still taste the same...but they've shrunk in size..from what I can remember.....lol

Heidi
xx


----------



## rossi_mac

Mini celebration, and we had dominos pizza, ice cream and strawberries, I can feel my eyes already darn it, bloomin D!


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> Mini celebration, and we had dominos pizza, ice cream and strawberries, I can feel my eyes already darn it, bloomin D!



Naughty Naughty Ross  Ive sinned too tonight if it makes you feel any better . sinning is so much fun though lol


----------



## rossi_mac

Anyone got any thoughts on how many carbs in the following? I have no frigging idea!!

2 fat spring rolls, probably 5inches long and 2.5 inches diameter!!

1 portion of house special chow mein, big tub full approx size 8inches dia, 2 inches high!


----------



## aymes

rossi_mac said:


> Anyone got any thoughts on how many carbs in the following? I have no frigging idea!!
> 
> 2 fat spring rolls, probably 5inches long and 2.5 inches diameter!!
> 
> 1 portion of house special chow mein, big tub full approx size 8inches dia, 2 inches high!



The book I use suggests about 10g for a spring roll (say average so if they're really big maybe add a bit) and 55g for large chow mein but again I suppose that's quite subjective...

Good luck, sounds like a good dinner!


----------



## MCH

rossi_mac said:


> Anyone got any thoughts on how many carbs in the following? I have no frigging idea!!
> 
> 2 fat spring rolls, probably 5inches long and 2.5 inches diameter!!
> 
> 1 portion of house special chow mein, big tub full approx size 8inches dia, 2 inches high!



According to a list I have (I think from BDEC) "an average portion" - and it gives no indication what size that is! - of chow mein is about 60 g of CHO. I can't find your spring rolls anywhere though.

At any rate -ENJOY - and worry about the consequences in a couple of hours when you can either eat more, or inject more!


----------



## AlanJardine

Been craving some chip shop chips for weeks, but the wife won't have them in the house as she's dieting (again).

Finally got some tonight as I'm not at home. Only problem was, after eating half a dozen chips I felt bloated and couldn't eat any more. Didn't even taste that good


----------



## rossi_mac

Cheers guys, knew I could rely on you lot!

I actually didn't think I would manage it all as my appetite has gone down, but i've been on my feet the last few days and was rather hungry.

I think I'll assume it's 100 grams and keep an eye on things!!

Thanks again


----------



## rossi_mac

Well my oh my oh my, tonight I know the carbs but I'm not impressed with myself!

one Carb loaded Pizza, then some gu-ey chocolate fondant tarte! and so far just the one bottle of vino!

I'll be good the morrow


----------



## sofaraway

hope you enjoyed it, we got KFc and it was yummy


----------



## rossi_mac

sofaraway said:


> hope you enjoyed it, we got KFc and it was yummy



It was good/great,  KFC, mmm the one near us applied to get a licence to open till 4am, not good but handy andy!!! But they were refused


----------



## insulinaddict09

*I had take-away for tea too .... I'm not sure if its classed as sinning though.... I had a Tuna Salad and Garlic Mushrooms as a side order (no coating) *


----------



## karent

After a whole month of being very good and not even looking at chocolates or anything remotely naughty. Tonight I sat and ate 3 chocolates, was bought them by a friend she didnt know I was diabetic now, they tasted so good, I did give the rest of the box to the kids so I ownt be tempted again!!!


----------



## Northerner

karent said:


> After a whole month of being very good and not even looking at chocolates or anything remotely naughty. Tonight I sat and ate 3 chocolates, was bought them by a friend she didnt know I was diabetic now, they tasted so good, I did give the rest of the box to the kids so I ownt be tempted again!!!



Karen, you deserve a treat every now and then! Good idea to give the rest of the box away though, sometimes it can be hard to know when to stop!


----------



## Steff

i had my indian takeaway with a mate checked my bs i was 8.3 thats better then im behaving


----------



## Copepod

Karen T - I reckon that one of the bonuses of not telling everyone about having diabetes is the offers / gifts of the same food as everyone else eats - in moderation! I know it's easier for me as a type 1 to adjust my insulin to cover chocolate (not a whole box or large bar at once), flapjacks, cake etc, but random gifts of food between friends / colleagues is an important part of my life - our current issue is finding enough people to give garden-grown courgettes to, but pears from a colleague's garden gives an excellent swap opportunity, although I'm not sure if courgettes are part of Nigerian cuisine, so she may need some cooking suggestions.


----------



## aymes

sofaraway said:


> hope you enjoyed it, we got KFc and it was yummy



Mmmm, KFC! We're having one tonight, a treat that's been planned all week!!!


----------



## Munjeeta

Hehe, I love this thread! But I'm now going to blame Rossi for rekindling my KFC cravings... A good old sin once in a while is definitely needed!! Not sure on the prok pies though guys...


----------



## rossi_mac

Munjeeta said:


> Hehe, I love this thread! But I'm now going to blame Rossi for rekindling my KFC cravings... A good old sin once in a while is definitely needed!! Not sure on the prok pies though guys...



Huh! Oh well you're probably right! KFC is good though!! sinning is good for the sole !!


----------



## Tezzz

I sinned today.

Three custard creams.


----------



## rossi_mac

Today I have been bad!

on drive up to midlands munched on two boost duo's!
Lunch a couple of sarnies okay there
on drive back south a mars duo and a cheese burger from BK
Dinner fish & chips from mobile van! AND a pickled egg!!

I haven't eaten so much rubbish for an age, feel bloated, and levels have been all over the shop!

I promise to be better the morrow


----------



## AlisonM

A bit of strawberry shortbread.

Everyone can either say three Hail Marys and a How's Your Father... Or go and stand in the corner for ten minutes.


----------



## am64

rossi_mac said:


> Today I have been bad!
> 
> on drive up to midlands munched on two boost duo's!
> Lunch a couple of sarnies okay there
> on drive back south a mars duo and a cheese burger from BK
> Dinner fish & chips from mobile van! AND a pickled egg!!
> 
> I haven't eaten so much rubbish for an age, feel bloated, and levels have been all over the shop!
> 
> I promise to be better the morrow



forgive me i have sinned on cider vodka and wine tonight...but had in laws over so i am excused....


----------



## sofaraway

Pizza and cream buns yesterday, today I have been very good


----------



## Ellowyne

Chicken roast dinner with...well, a few too many roast potatoes! It was my hubby's birthday 

2 hours post dinner...11.5! (I'm on no med tho so could be worse)


----------



## AlisonM

Steak Diane, and only up to 7.6! Yippee.


----------



## Steff

shepards pie with green beans 8.4 yipppeeee


----------



## HelenP

Haha!!  And I thought I was being naughty eating a tiny packet of Iced Gems out of a multi-pack that I took down for my grandchildren yesterday!!  Those, and some oatcakes.

In the good ol days before diagnosis, I'd pack my bag for the drive with chocolate fingers, crisps, sweets..................  

xx


----------



## Tezzz

Forgive me for I *WILL* sin today.

I'm heading for a McDonalds to stoke up on carbs for a non-stop 6 hour drive to North Yorkshire....


----------



## Ellowyne

Yes, forgive me because, I also...will be a sinner today!

Madras Curry, with Nanny bread and Bombay potatoes!...followed by Ice cream 

God help my sugars but I am just feeling so down I need a pick me up, and, a cheer me up big time!!...Curry hits the spot every time!


----------



## twinnie

forgive me for i have sinned hubby took me to kfc 
for a boneless  chicken family bucket {with the kids } i will not be saying hail marys as i know i will suffer later on lol


----------



## Northerner

twinnie said:


> forgive me for i have sinned hubby took me to kfc
> for a boneless family bucket {with the kids } i will not be saying hail marys as i know i will suffer later on lol



They do special meals for boneless families?


----------



## HelenP

Awww, I'm SOOOO jealous!!

Unfortunately I have a (big!!) weight problem as well as a blood sugar level problem, so I don't break out of my (tight fitting) halo nearly as often as I'd like!!  

I hope you all enjoyed every last mouthful !! 

xx


----------



## twinnie

Northerner said:


> They do special meals for boneless families?



fair dos i will let you have that one northerner lol


----------



## twinnie

HelenP said:


> Awww, I'm SOOOO jealous!!
> 
> Unfortunately I have a (big!!) weight problem as well as a blood sugar level problem, so I don't break out of my (tight fitting) halo nearly as often as I'd like!!
> 
> I hope you all enjoyed every last mouthful !!
> 
> xx



its been ages since i have had fast food i have been keeping asda salad dep going over the last 7 months but on the plus side i have gone down from a size 18 to a size 12


----------



## Freddie99

Mea culpa, mea culpa maxima. Father forgive all my sins as today my diet on that wonderful thing the morning after has consisted solely of bacon sandwiches due to severe laziness. That said, one of my flat mates is cooking for the lot of us this evening so this should be good.

Tom


----------



## HelenP

twinnie said:


> its been ages since i have had fast food i have been keeping asda salad dep going over the last 7 months but on the plus side *i have gone down from a size 18 to a size 12*



That's bl***y BRILLIANT !!!  I bet you look amazing!!  After months of salad you certainly deserve a KFC at the very least!!  

Praps I'll be able to treat myself to one in about 4 years' time, lol.

xx


----------



## katie

I'm half sinning tonight but does it really count as i'm counteracting the sin?  I'm having vegetable soup for dinner (on a saturday!!) and then having homemade waffles for pudding


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Forgive me father for i have sinned (and will sin again)

today at work I had a chocolate digistive bar with my lunch and when i got home i had beer. Curry is for dinner followed by more beer. 

*63271836218 hail mary's*


----------



## katie

oh yes, im drinking red wine too, forgot about alcohol


----------



## AlisonM

Chinese stir-fry tonight with lots of veg...




Followed by a bowl of Ben & Jerry's Cherry Garcia.

Mea maxima culpa.


----------



## katie

Is everyone here catholic?


----------



## AlisonM

I'm a recovering catholic, working my way through the 12 step programme.


----------



## Freddie99

katie said:


> oh yes, im drinking red wine too, forgot about alcohol



Lucky you, at least you can drink. The damn quack gave me antibiotics which means that I can't drink. Bugger.


----------



## katie

AlisonM said:


> I'm a recovering catholic, working my way through the 12 step programme.



Haha fair enough 

I'm Buddhist.  Kinda.



Tom Hreben said:


> Lucky you, at least you can drink. The damn quack gave me antibiotics which means that I can't drink. Bugger.



Oh you poor thing.  Once I thought I'd try drinking on antibiotics to see what all the fuss was about.  Yeah... don't try it!  Got very drunk and then very hungover


----------



## Tezzz

katie said:


> Is everyone here catholic?



The expression appears to come from the Sound Of Music where the nuns disable the German's cars so the Von Trapps can escape to Switzerland. They hold up the bits of engine they stole to the mother superior and say...  Forgive Me.....


----------



## katie

brightontez said:


> The expression appears to come from the Sound Of Music where the nuns disable the German's cars so the Von Trapps can escape to Switzerland. They hold up the bits of engine they stole to the mother superior and say...  Forgive Me.....



hehe, ive never seen the whole of that film 

It was more the use of the words "Mea maxima culpa".  Which I hadn't heard before, but sound very catholic.  And the hail marys!


----------



## HelenP

Lol, mea culpa is a Latin phrase, meaning 'my own fault' or similar.  It used to be part of a prayer in the Catholic mass, when it used to be all in Latin.  These days the prayer, as is most of the rest of the mass, is in English. 

So you're correct!

xx


----------



## AlisonM

Back in the dark ages of the last century, catholics did their thing in Latin. When you confessed, you said 'mea culpa, mea culpa, mea maxima culpa' which loosely translates as 'my fault, my fault, my great fault'. 

You'd start out by saying 'pater, ignosce mihi, peccavi'*, 'forgive me father for I have sinned'.

*I think, it's been a long time.


----------



## HelenP

Lol,. Alison, sometimes I think we were seperated at birth!! 

xx


----------



## AlisonM

HelenP said:


> Lol,. Alison, sometimes I think we were seperated at birth!!
> 
> xx



ROFL. They got you too huh?


----------



## Steff

Went out for a meal with family and had steak and kidney pud with peas and carotts and for pud ice cream (vanilla)


----------



## katie

Good educated guess then  hehe.

So... It looks like we all sin every day.  Good work guys


----------



## rossi_mac

We all sin everyday do we?? Well if I don't today I'll make sure I make up for it tomorrow doubley so!!

Me ma popped round at the weekend and left a whole cake hope wifey hasn't hidden it


----------



## MartinX123

Im so glad to see so much sinning! Makes me feel normal! Tonight is quick dinner night cos I get in from work, eat & run out the door to go climbing. So I will be having...

Half a large Pizza Express salami & caramalised onion pizza. MMMMMmmmmmmm


----------



## rossi_mac

d'oh I was doing so well!

Went in bottom draw at work! Thats where the large box of jelly buggars is! Mouthfull about a dozen !! But at least this time I injected phew!!


----------



## Steff

would i be bad for melting cheese over a cottage pie


----------



## rossi_mac

steff09 said:


> would i be bad for melting cheese over a cottage pie



Steff it would be a sin not too!!


----------



## Steff

rossi_mac said:


> Steff it would be a sin not too!!



lol a tiny amount goes a long way it was delish


----------



## Tezzz

Forgive me for sinning tonight.....

Got in from walking home from *W* and felt like s..t BG 3.6 so guess who demolished a *whole packet* of butter shortbread biscuits...? 

No din dins tonight.


----------



## HelenP

brightontez said:


> so guess who demolished a *whole packet* of butter shortbread biscuits...?



Aaaaaaaah, those were the days........................................... 

xx


----------



## HelenP

steff09 said:


> lol a tiny amount goes a long way it was delish



Hope you don't think I'm being patronising, but do you know the ol trick of grating your cheese on the tiny holes on your grater?  It looks like you've got MASSES, from just a small chunk and definitely goes further..........

xx


----------



## NiVZ

This one should really be "forgive me for I'M ABOUT TO sin" ;

Off to the cinema tonight and going for Pizza Hut carb fest before hand.  Going to try the 2 courses for ?4 deal (Mon-Fri, 2-6pm) thats being advertised on TV

Starter: Potato Wedges OR Garlic Bread
Main: Individual Pizza

And you can add a mini cheescake dessert for an extra ?1, but it's a tough choice between the mini cheescake or either ice cream or butterkist toffee popcorn at the cinema.

Hope I've got my best carb guessing head on 

NiVZ


----------



## rossi_mac

NiVZ said:


> This one should really be "forgive me for I'M ABOUT TO sin" ;
> 
> Off to the cinema tonight and going for Pizza Hut carb fest before hand.  Going to try the 2 courses for ?4 deal (Mon-Fri, 12-6pm) thats being advertised on TV
> 
> Starter: Potato Wedges OR Garlic Bread
> Main: Any individual Pizza (I always have Meat Feast)
> 
> And you can add a mini cheescake dessert for an extra ?1, but it's a tough choice between the mini cheescake or either ice cream or butterkist toffee popcorn at the cinema.
> 
> Hope I've got my best carb guessing head on
> 
> NiVZ



ditto!

Mobile chippy pops into village tonight, do I go for small or large portions????


----------



## NiVZ

Big portions every time Rossi 

Quite pleased with my splurge last night.

BG before Pizza Hut was 7.1.  Shared Potato Wedges and Garlic bread with my wife, then had my individual pizza (and one slice of my wife's).  Guessed at 8 CP (80g carbs) for the lot.

Went to cinema and had a large bag of Butterkist Toffee popcorn and estimated 6 CP (60g) for the bag (couldn't see the nutrition info in the dark cinema).

Tested my BG before bed, 5 hours after eating and I was 8.7.

NiVZ


----------



## Steff

MMMM niVZ sounds delicious , hope you had a good night and didnt leave a single crumb lol


----------



## AlisonM

I'm having a chunk of apple pie and ice cream. Am I sorry?


----------



## HelenP

Well, I caved and, following my HbA1c test on Wednesday I thought well, I've had the test now, I can be a bit naughty, so over the last couple of days I've had a couple of yummy things that have been taboo for the last 3 months (mostly as i've got a lot of weight to shift, as well as bringing down my BG levels).  Result??  I've put on a pound this week.  Ooops.   Back to normal from today, then !!

Hope you all enjoy your sinning !! 

xx


----------



## rossi_mac

Hope you enjoyed it Helen

Oooh yes today for lunch I had a cheese burger and chips from a fast food van that comes with the market on a friday!! Well as I missed the chip van on wednesday I thought I should!!


----------



## HelenP

rossi_mac said:


> Hope you enjoyed it Helen



Yes I did, thanks!!  Doughnuts taste EVEN better when you've not had one for 3 months, lol. 

xx


----------



## rossi_mac

HelenP said:


> Yes I did, thanks!!  Doughnuts taste EVEN better when you've not had one for 3 months, lol.
> 
> xx



Doughnuts!! I haven't had one for ages, mind you i never used to eat just 1!! Well maybe 1 dozen! I'd often leave a couple in the box for the following morning to have stale with a cuppa tea


----------



## HelenP

rossi_mac said:


> Doughnuts!! I haven't had one for ages, mind you i never used to eat just 1!!



Who said anything about only having 1 ?? 

xx


----------



## ukjohn

I made a plum and peach pie today, had a slice with some Franks diabetic ice cream, it was really nice....I have a cartridge of Novorapid on standbye for when I check my BG later


----------



## Northerner

ukjohn said:


> I made a plum and peach pie today, had a slice with some Franks diabetic ice cream, it was really nice....I have a cartridge of Novorapid on standbye for when I check my BG later



Sounds lovely John! Hey, I just noticed that you've become a senior member - well done! Don#t normally comment on that, but you're probably our most senior member in terms of length of membership!


----------



## ukjohn

Thanks Northerner, yes, I think I am the longest serving member having joined at the opening in October 2008. Its taken me a long time to reach senior member status, but I've made it now  I could say that I go for quality rather than quantity, but I wont because we both know thats not true..

One thing I will say is, that I am gratefull for this forum, I may be 70 years of age, but even I can still learn, and over the past 12 months I have learned so much from the fantastic member here including yourself with something as simple as injecting into the hip, never thought of it until you mentioned it, now use it every day.

John.


----------



## Tezzz

I sinned tonight. 3 bits of KFC without the skin or chips. Stoopid person gave me regular Pepsi so I had to launch that in the bin. There was a huge queue and I didn't want to wait 20 minutes to complain.


----------



## Tezzz

I've sinned again.....

Large Baileys with ice.....

Think I'll borrow my friends dog and take him for a drag when I've sobered up to burn it off....


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

brightontez said:


> I sinned tonight. 3 bits of KFC without the skin or chips. Stoopid person gave me regular Pepsi so I had to launch that in the bin. There was a huge queue and I didn't want to wait 20 minutes to complain.



you should have skipped the queue and gone straight up to the counter with something like that  GAH that company makes me so frikken mad! HOW HARD IS IT TO GET THE DRINKS RIGHT??? But saying that, the tubes may have been mixed up...it happens...trust me on that one


----------



## Tezzz

salmonpuff said:


> you should have skipped the queue and gone straight up to the counter with something like that  GAH that company makes me so frikken mad! HOW HARD IS IT TO GET THE DRINKS RIGHT??? But saying that, the tubes may have been mixed up...it happens...trust me on that one



I'm lucky I had my diastix with me to prove it.

Regarding tubes why can't someone tie a label to the bottom of the tube so you can make sure it's the right stuff.

Anyway, I could tell the girl on the counter was new and there was a huge queue. I hate queue jumpers so wouldn't do it myself Sam.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

brightontez said:


> I'm lucky I had my diastix with me to prove it.
> 
> Regarding tubes why can't someone tie a label to the bottom of the tube so you can make sure it's the right stuff.
> 
> Anyway, I could tell the girl on the counter was new and there was a huge queue. I hate queue jumpers so wouldn't do it myself Sam.



was there no manager about? 

Unfortunately KFC are just crap with everything. When I had a young girl come to the counter and tell me her drink wasn't diet and she was diabetic, I was told by my manager to 'not worry about other people and just get on with the job'  

Queue jumpers are annoying, but personally in such a situation I so would have done it  but thats just me, give em a piece of me miiiiiiiiiiiind mwahahahaha


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

OH! Whats a diastix??


----------



## Tezzz

salmonpuff said:


> OH! Whats a diastix??



Urine testing stick. Great for confirming post mix syrup drinks are sugar free.  

Dip one into some regular coke and they go dark, diet stuff the colour won't change.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

brightontez said:


> Urine testing stick. Great for confirming post mix syrup drinks are sugar free.
> 
> Dip one into some regular coke and they go dark, diet stuff the colour won't change.



oooooooh like ketostix??


----------



## HelenP

brightontez said:


> Urine testing stick. Great for confirming post mix syrup drinks are sugar free.
> 
> Dip one into some regular coke and they go dark, diet stuff the colour won't change.



Oooh that's interesting......... Mind you, I can't STAND 'fat' coke, so I'd be able to tell from the first mouthful !!

Sam, what a great attitude your manager had, not giving a toss about a customer's health!!  (although, tbh, we ARE talking KFC, lol, does health really come into it!!  But why does it TASTE so damn good!!  )

xx


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

HelenP said:


> Sam, what a great attitude your manager had, not giving a toss about a customer's health!!  (although, tbh, we ARE talking KFC, lol, does health really come into it!!  But why does it TASTE so damn good!!  )
> 
> xx



i knooooooow. I was so angry with him. Though, this was idiot manager not nice manager. Ha, most employees at KFC don't give two hoots. But trust me...if you ever worked there you'd never ever want to eat the stuff again!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Just the smell makes me wanna throw up!!!!!!!!!

And as for full fat coke. BLECH. Can taste the difference straight away. Vile stuff. I hate it at work if I'm low and thats the only thing on hand - well its always on hand being KFC. But still. I got laughed at when I almost threw the bloody stuff back up after having a hypo


----------



## Tezzz

I have sinned again...

Nutella on toast for breakfast. It was either that or sugar puffs.



salmonpuff said:


> oooooooh like ketostix??



Yep. I always carry them when out and about.



salmonpuff said:


> And as for full fat coke. BLECH. Can taste the difference straight away. Vile stuff. I hate it at work if I'm low and thats the only thing on hand - well its always on hand being KFC. But still. I got laughed at when I almost threw the bloody stuff back up after having a hypo



I had Pepsi Max as I prefer it to diet. Harder to spot the difference.


----------



## Steff

lol tez you serial sinner 

I now actually cant stomach anything sugary how weird i had a mini donut from tesco took a bite and gave it to son was to sweet , oh well suppose thats good thing


----------



## rossi_mac

Been feeling a little low this last quarter of today, Wifey just perked me right up (I'll keep it clean) She says we can have chips from the mobile chippy tomorrow!! Woooop Wooooo! Large portions it will be and maybe pie and sausage! I'll see what I fancy tomorrow.


----------



## am64

rossi_mac said:


> Been feeling a little low this last quarter of today, Wifey just perked me right up (I'll keep it clean) She says we can have chips from the mobile chippy tomorrow!! Woooop Wooooo! Large portions it will be and maybe pie and sausage! I'll see what I fancy tomorrow.



I had fish and chips on the beach in aldeburgh last thursday and they were wonderful XXX no more tho till next time in suffolkXX


----------



## HelenP

Sorry to hear you've been feeling a bit down - but I'm sure the promise of a large portion of CHIPS would perk me up too !!   Sadly, THAT won't be happening, lol.  Hope it does the trick for you.

xx


----------



## sofaraway

Pizza tonight  and maybe a wispa gold that I brought on saturday and still haven't eaten,


----------



## Steff

sofaraway said:


> Pizza tonight  and maybe a wispa gold that I brought on saturday and still haven't eaten,



you go girl after such a great hbA lol


----------



## AlisonM

I'm sitting here with two choices, a small slice of banoffee pie and a small punnet of brambles. Which one do you suppose I'm likely to tackle first?


----------



## Steff

AlisonM said:


> I'm sitting here with two choices, a small slice of banoffee pie and a small punnet of brambles. Which one do you suppose I'm likely to tackle first?



well i doubt it ends in brambles


----------



## AlisonM

steff09 said:


> well i doubt it ends in brambles



Actually it does *end *in brambles, but it starts with the pie. Get thee behind me Santa.


----------



## Steff

AlisonM said:


> Actually it does *end *in brambles, but it starts with the pie Get thee behind me Santa.



......


----------



## MartinX123

I just ate half a double decker!! 

I feel a bit sick now but it seemed a good idea at the time! I am so weak


----------



## HelenP

I have just swigged my free sample miniature bottle of Baileys Coffee flavour.  It's been staring at me all day, but as I was working this evening it had to wait til I got home; it was open practically before I had me coat off!!  

Yummmmm.

xx


----------



## am64

That is NOT a sin Helen Ive had 3 wisky and cokes !! gonna have some carbs before bed aswell...Dawn P and all that!


----------



## Tezzz

I sinned with a rum and diet coke. And a full fat yoghurt.

Helen, I'm glad you enjoyed the baileys. I've got 2 bottles in the cupboard....


----------



## am64

wot is it about baileys???? sloe gin for me


----------



## AlisonM

I've got the munchies, I'm off to see what's in the cupboards that I can sin with. Fortunately, this is Inverness, I can't just wander out at this time of night and buy chocolate.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

oh ive been baaaaaaaaad today. I had a mars bar and a whispa...and wondered why my sugars were at 17 after lunch hahahaha. Nevermind. It'd friday and I think I deserved a treat!!!! I still have a mint aero left, gunna save that as a treat for when I hit 30k on nanowrimo...hopefully by sunday if i can get my backside in gear!


----------



## Viki

salmonpuff said:


> oh ive been baaaaaaaaad today. I had a mars bar and a whispa...and wondered why my sugars were at 17 after lunch hahahaha. Nevermind. It'd friday and I think I deserved a treat!!!! I still have a mint aero left, gunna save that as a treat for when I hit 30k on nanowrimo...hopefully by sunday if i can get my backside in gear!



Really shouldnt have read this thread . . . so hungry!!!!!!! You naughty lot!


----------



## katie

im drinking sherry. think that must be really bad on the levels??


----------



## Viki

I think i will have some "cheer up" ice cream tonight as im off the booze.

Had some fish lasagne for tea (food parcel from the one-day-maybe-mum-in-law) and the old prawn allergy reared its ugly head again 

Thought it had gone away . . my face hurts . .


----------



## katie

eek prawn allergy, sounds bad!

how come you are off the booze? is this part of your plan to get your levels right?


----------



## Viki

katie said:


> eek prawn allergy, sounds bad!
> 
> how come you are off the booze? is this part of your plan to get your levels right?



Yep - gonna have 2 straight weeks and see what actually happens to my levels naturally over the weekend without the alcohol influence!

Bit of a wake up call last weekend as i "forgot" to bolus after dinner and spent the entire night at 18-19 . Apparently i also forgot how to walk down the road without singing loudly acoording to brad so all in all not a completely bad night!! 

(prawns + me = mutant swollen face!!)


----------



## katie

oopsie! ive been at the 20 mark a few times the morning alcohol - not good.  In the past ive hardly checked my levels when drunk aswell.  But recently ive started checking and giving a bit of insulin so havent been so bad by bedtime.  Should probably just not get too drunk, but that isn't going to happen quite yet!

Hope you manage to sort your levels out.  Mine have been really bad since I got a cold last week and havent done any exercise. Must get back on the wagon by monday!

Hope you face feels better soon too


----------



## Tezzz

I've started nibbling on the *Caramac* bar I bought last week..........

I suppose I'll have to walk the longer way to *W* to burn it off....


----------



## Minster

ah well i am going to talk to the big guy upstairs later and repent all my sins for the week so far (not many but had a couple of drinks with the significant other last night and a couple of squars of chocolate to) lol


----------



## HelenP

katie said:


> im drinking sherry. think that must be really bad on the levels??



Not to mention your street cred rating !! 

xx


----------



## katie

HelenP said:


> Not to mention your street cred rating !!
> 
> xx



Haha very true! Right, Port later then...


----------



## Tezzz

I've sinned again. Bacon, sausage, beans and toast for lunch.


----------



## shiv

i just had a kitkat chunky.

i've been craving one since tuesday...i think i've done well to last this long before giving in!


----------



## Steff

As i had a real bad day yest i went and got myself a bar of dairy milk and never shared a bit


----------



## NiVZ

Fell off the wagon myself (again).

Trying to be good and lower my cholesterol but had Chipper supper on Firday and carb fest last night (deep pan pizza, half a garlic ciabatta and 2 Rolo Cookies for pudding mmm)

NiVZ


----------



## Minster

lol well my sunday started bad as i had a cooked breakfast (all grilled though) no black pudding but i did have grilledtomatoes as well  it was a nice breakfast though lol


----------



## am64

Minster said:


> ah well i am going to talk to the big guy upstairs later and repent all my sins for the week so far (not many but had a couple of drinks with the significant other last night and a couple of squars of chocolate to) lol



its alright for you you got a direct line haven't you ???


----------



## HelenP

Minster said:


> lol well my sunday started bad as i had a cooked breakfast (all grilled though) no black pudding but i did have grilledtomatoes as well  it was a nice breakfast though lol



That all sounds perfectly healthy to me!!

I've just had liver pate on two doorsteps of Tiger Bread  (shouldn't have bought it, I knew I wouldn't be able to resist!!)

Must try harder - starting tomorrow 

xx


----------



## Minster

HelenP said:


> That all sounds perfectly healthy to me!!
> 
> I've just had liver pate on two doorsteps of Tiger Bread  (shouldn't have bought it, I knew I wouldn't be able to resist!!)
> 
> Must try harder - starting tomorrow
> 
> xx



may sound healthy but compared to my usual branflakes with skimmed milk it is possitivly the worst breakfast ever lol





am64 said:


> its alright for you you got a direct line haven't you ???



lol well i kinda do, but for a long time i chose to ignore what the big guy was saying to me


----------



## rossi_mac

brightontez said:


> I've started nibbling on the *Caramac* bar I bought last week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tez every time I see you mention Carmacs I go all wobbly I want one now! I haven't had one for soooo long, do they still sell them?
> 
> 
> 
> Minster said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol well my sunday started bad as i had a cooked breakfast (all grilled though) no black pudding but i did have grilledtomatoes as well  it was a nice breakfast though lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minster, next time make sure you have the black pudding thats the best part! well okay it's all good!
> 
> I want to sin right now in soo many ways!
> Just had soup for dinnerbut fancy chinese takeaway and loads of beer and maybe some chocolate CAKE.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Minster

rossi_mac said:


> brightontez said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've started nibbling on the *Caramac* bar I bought last week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tez every time I see you mention Carmacs I go all wobbly I want one now! I haven't had one for soooo long, do they still sell them?
> 
> 
> 
> Minster, next time make sure you have the black pudding thats the best part! well okay it's all good!
> 
> I want to sin right now in soo many ways!
> Just had soup for dinnerbut fancy chinese takeaway and loads of beer and maybe some chocolate CAKE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol i will do. and i did have a bit of as lapse at tea to. i had a big roast with lots of tatties and yorkshire puds mmmmmmmmm and i had some wine. now im having a couple of squares of galaxy cookies chocolate and a couple of beers lol
> 
> will defo have to repent to the big guy upstairs later hehehe
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## AlisonM

I'm having a ginormous hot chocolate... OK, it's Options, but's still hot choc.


----------



## rachelha

Having a fed up day.  I have eaten 1 croissant, apple blackberry crumble with custard & 2 cereal bars in addition to normal museli and roll.  

I now feel a bit sick.

Why do I comfort eat, when I rationally know it makes me feel worse and v guilty too??


----------



## Steff

ive just had 2 pieces of fruit and nut

*hiccups*


----------



## HelenP

I stupidly ate half a bag of pecans last night, and felt well rough this morning!!  Won't be making that mistake again!!

xx


----------



## Tezzz

Rossi, if you want a *Caramac* bar PM me an address (eg *W*) and I'll post you one...

Which reminds me I need to sniff the remains of the one in the fridge...


----------



## AlisonM

Oh dear. Little bother's just come back from the chippie with scampi and chips. But then I haven't ett much else today, so I'm gonna sin.


----------



## Tezzz

AlisonM said:


> Oh dear. Little bother's just come back from the chippie with scampi and chips. But then I haven't ett much else today, so I'm gonna sin.



If you put vinegar on the chips it will reduce the GI of them....


----------



## AlisonM

brightontez said:


> If you put vinegar on the chips it will reduce the GI of them....



They were well laced, same for the scampi. Good chips too, crisp on the outside, fluffy on the inside and not dripping in grease.


----------



## Steff

*chips!!*

I was staring into the chip pan as i usually do at tea time making chips for lad and o/h thinking what can i do for myself chip wise im sick of oven chips and my dad said do your own, are they better then ??? maybe this should ne another thread


----------



## AlisonM

steff09 said:


> I was staring into the chip pan as i usually do at tea time making chips for lad and o/h thinking what can i do for myself chip wise im sick of oven chips and my dad said do your own, are they better then ??? maybe this should ne another thread



The secret is to do them twice. Cut them nice and thick, fry them till they just start to turn golden then take them out and drain them. Let them cool then put them back in the oil till they're done. Drain them well, drown them in vinegar and there you are. Maris Pipers make great chips and roasties.


----------



## Steff

AlisonM said:


> The secret is to do them twice. Cut them nice and thick, fry them till they just start to turn golden then take them out and drain them. Let them cool then put them back in the oil till they're done. Drain them well, drown them in vinegar and there you are. Maris Pipers make great chips and roasties.



excellent sounds good to me , is they any particular good oils out there or are they all bad


----------



## AlisonM

steff09 said:


> excellent sounds good to me , is they any particular good oils out there or are they all bad



Sunflower oil is what I would use.


----------



## Steff

AlisonM said:


> Sunflower oil is what I would use.



cheers ali i use flora for them 2 at mo.i might brave it then and try that method 

cheers


----------



## Tezzz

I have sinned badly today after a row with the dragon in the office today.....

I had 2 whole Bounty Bars and half a packet of chocolate biscuits.

And I don't care at all what the diabetes police think.... I'm in an evil mood!!!

Looking forward to tomorrow.


----------



## sofaraway

I'm having pizza tonight


----------



## AlisonM

Sausage and chips for me.


----------



## karinagal

Don't take this the wrong way - but I hate you all...... ( I do but I don't really..)

For me it is Tesco's Healthy Living Spicy Beef Pasta..........................

Yum.... 

Might roll the boat out and have a Muller Light Yoghurt to finish...

Gee can't wait..... 

Could someone maybe e-mail me some cake? Please? Pretty please?? 

Karina


----------



## AlisonM

Here you go.


----------



## am64

that is over the top ally.......


----------



## karinagal

am64 said:


> that is over the top ally.......



It most certainly is - I HATE CHERRIES!! Scrape them off and I'm your willing slave forever!!!!!!


----------



## AlisonM

am64 said:


> that is over the top ally.......



Well, if you're going to have a virtual sin, it may as well be a BIG one.


----------



## AlisonM

karinagal said:


> It most certainly is - I HATE CHERRIES!! Scrape them off and I'm your willing slave forever!!!!!!



Deal. I'll have the cherries, you can have the cake. I'm allergic to eggs.


----------



## am64

im going have a gu mango and passion fruit cheesecake provided by step son
who works in the dairy part of local supermarket....going out of date must be eating tonight ! so doing best by having some alchol to lower BS !!


----------



## katie

I had beans on toast.


----------



## Northerner

Chilli and rice for me, plus a two finger kitkat and a can of grolsch - oops, need to save some for train journey tomorrow!


----------



## Viki

AlisonM said:


> Here you go.




OH MY GOD - I want to eat that . . .NOW!!! Chocolate, cherrys, the lot!!

Pie and chips tonight, major carb overload. Will have some alcomohol to balance out the levels


----------



## twinnie

can i have a piece please


----------



## am64

foget the pub we need a virtual cake shop!!


----------



## twinnie

am64 said:


> foget the pub we need a virtual cake shop!!



totally agree


----------



## am64

okidoky i am not interested in cakes at all so i find some well over the top pics and start the virtual cake cafe very soon...xxxx steff i need an assistant !!


----------



## katie

Northerner said:


> Chilli and rice for me, plus a two finger kitkat and a can of grolsch - oops, need to save some for train journey tomorrow!



hehe. how many are you taking on the train northe?  mm I would kill for a kitkat!  Ive got a glass of port.


----------



## Northerner

katie said:


> hehe. how many are you taking on the train northe?  mm I would kill for a kitkat!  Ive got a glass of port.



Just a couple - don't fancy lugging any more with everything else I carry around:



> My right shoulder sags from the weight of my bag,
> Hunched and contorted like an old wizened hag,
> For it?s filled with the gubbins and sundry detritus
> That accompany the treatment of diabetes mellitus.
> Oodles of needle tips, both new and used,
> A litter-strewn wasteland that cannot be excused,
> Tear-offs and needle caps, those small plastic bits
> That cover the pointy part that goes into my hips,
> There for emergencies, ten jelly babies,
> Test strips as bloody as the rivers of Hades,
> A wallet, my credit cards, a blood testing diary,
> A packet of dextrose that is well-past expiry,
> Pens for my insulin, both slow and fast,
> Without them my next meal may well be my last,
> Drugs for a headache, tickets and keys,
> A small wad of tissues in case I should sneeze,
> Lancets and cereal bars, a small book to read,
> A prescription for pills that I no longer need,
> My bag could be emptied of half of this stuff,
> So I think it is time that enough is enough!
> Out with the rubbish and clinical waste,
> Out with the dextrose ? I don?t like the taste!
> Without all this in it my bag will be light,
> Do you think I should do it? I think that I might!


----------



## AlisonM

Very good as usual Northe.

Don't forget to remove the kitchen sink.


----------



## katie

Northerner said:


> Just a couple - don't fancy lugging any more with everything else I carry around:



hehe love it.  maybe it is time you cleared out that bag   ok, I was planning on taking a couple too - don't want to be tipsy before i get there


----------



## am64

brilliant ode yet again  but....naaa northe just bring your basics with all the D' s around we'll be fine...and rossi bringing the beer


----------



## rossi_mac

AlisonM said:


> Here you go.



What the hell?

I don't crave chocolate, or cherries but that looks effing good!


----------



## AlisonM

I bet you'd love the Kirsch in it though.


----------



## lilredhairbow

sin night! indian meal for a friends birthday : vegetarian thali set meal for one,accompanied by more mango chutney than i care to recall followed by some lambrini and chocolate cake at her house after hehe  yummy tho xx


----------



## rossi_mac

lilredhairbow said:


> sin night! indian meal for a friends birthday : vegetarian thali set meal for one,accompanied by more mango chutney than i care to recall followed by some lambrini and chocolate cake at her house after hehe  yummy tho xx



Now that sounds like a cracking night!!! I love the old mango chutney, but do prefer the lime pickle!! As for the cake! Well done you! I wreckon you deserved it!!


----------



## Tezzz

I want a *Caramac....*


----------



## rossi_mac

brightontez said:


> I want a *Caramac....*



stop it please


----------



## rachelha

set meal thai takeaway for us 
- Chicken satay
- Spring roll
- Stir fried beef with basil & fresh chilli
- Chicken cashew nuts
- Green curry vegetables
- Boiled rice
- Stir fried egg noodles

yummy!!!!


----------



## rachelha

rossi_mac said:


> What the hell?
> 
> I don't crave chocolate, or cherries but that looks effing good!



there is now drool on the laptop


----------



## shiv

i sinned BIG time but luckily i am not paying the price for it...my bs is a little high but manageable (11.4).

that's after 16 of those spiced biscuits you get at xmas time from aldi/lidl. the ones in xmas themed shapes and covered in sugary icing. 2 of them = 15g of carbs but i only get to eat them at this time of year!!


----------



## shiv

rossi_mac said:


> stop it please



this cracked me up for some reason


----------



## rossi_mac

Wednesday I must be feeling weak or something drove to W today came home saw my "mate" parked up in the layby as usual - mobile chippy What you got I said, large cod ready, okay and large chips please! Just finished wolfing it down, now washing it down with a strong beer! I'll be better tomorrow! Tasted good tho


----------



## AlisonM

Rhubarb crumble here. With custard. Well I need to feed my cold.


----------



## HelenP

AlisonM said:


> Rhubarb crumble here. With custard. Well I need to feed my cold.



The way I'd look at it is if your gonna be high anyway cos of the cold, why not take advantage of it................. 

I'm looking forward to my 4 squares of choccy later.  (yes, I know it's supposed to be only 2, but they ARE quite small..........................  )

xx


----------



## HelenP

ugh.  just scoffed half a packet of biscuits.  (well, that's something, in the 'old days' it would've been a whole packet!).  

Feel decidedly icky. 

xx


----------



## rossi_mac

HelenP said:


> ugh.  just scoffed half a packet of biscuits.  (well, that's something, in the 'old days' it would've been a whole packet!).
> 
> Feel decidedly icky.
> 
> xx



Sounds like progress to me! hope you don't feel "icky" for too long.

Just had some biscuits myself, but that was to soak up some vino rosso


----------



## katie

Yep helen, it's an improvement  Hope you enjoyed them at the time at least.

I'm just drinking a beer in the hope it might help me sleep?! worth a try.


----------



## rossi_mac

katie said:


> Yep helen, it's an improvement  Hope you enjoyed them at the time at least.
> 
> I'm just drinking a beer in the hope it might help me sleep?! worth a try.



drinking can help sleep, but even if it doesn't it's not a bad habit!!


----------



## katie

rossi_mac said:


> drinking can help sleep, but even if it doesn't it's not a bad habit!!



you have to say that, you do it every night


----------



## rossi_mac

katie said:


> you have to say that, you do it every night



I sleep every night for sure!!

I must admit I'm getting into winter-red-wino-mode!


----------



## katie

rossi_mac said:


> I sleep every night for sure!!
> 
> I must admit I'm getting into winter-red-wino-mode!



I would too, if I could afford the wine.


----------



## rossi_mac

katie said:


> I would too, if I could afford the wine.



shame, get back from Aus and start home brew, this time next year I'll be pickled

I'm off got to drink tomorrow so got to be on form


----------



## HelenP

rossi_mac said:


> Sounds like progress to me! hope you don't feel "icky" for too long.



Cheers - one hour later BG level is only (only!!) 7.5 so no great damage there, just that stomach not used to it any more!!  

xx


----------



## shiv

i've had too many chocolate digestives  oh well.


----------



## katie

im sooo jealous, i want biscuits!


----------



## shiv

we don't normally buy them...my OH had to make a special trip to tesco to get them!! he got Ben & Jerry's (on offer, might i add...i would never let him spend ?4 or whatever it is on a tub of ice cream) and i got my 'discount brand' chocolate digestives. yum!


----------



## Tezzz

I've just had a megga Baileys and ice...

I feel all funney now....


----------



## katie

im sooo buying biscuits tomorrow


----------



## shiv

i've got 3/4 of a packet left katie. if i get you as secret santa i'll send you the rest of the pack


----------



## Tezzz

shiv said:


> i've got 3/4 of a packet left katie. if i get you as secret santa i'll send you the rest of the pack



I'm gonna sniff the remains of the *Caramac *that's in the fridge.....


----------



## shiv

you know, i don't think i've ever had a caramac.


----------



## Tezzz

shiv said:


> you know, i don't think i've ever had a caramac.



They smell wonderful....

I can post you one if you want. (PM me a work or c/o Post Office address)


----------



## karinagal

I thought I was being really wild and decided that a bag of weightwatchers cheese puffs would be a nice little treat after walking the dog for 45 minutes..

How wrong I was.... I would have been better with a bag of sawdust - what a *huge* disappointment...

Did someone mention caramac... yummm... I might splash out and have a fun size bag of Maltesers.... 

Karina


----------



## am64

karinagal said:


> I thought I was being really wild and decided that a bag of weightwatchers cheese puffs would be a nice little treat after walking the dog for 45 minutes..
> 
> How wrong I was.... I would have been better with a bag of sawdust - what a *huge* disappointment...
> 
> Did someone mention caramac... yummm... I might splash out and have a fun size bag of Maltesers....
> 
> Karina



i didnt ever understand where the 'Fun' came in


----------



## SacredHeart

Just had 3 cinnamon pralines from Hotel Chocolat....first milk chocolate in FOREVER


----------



## HelenP

shiv said:


> you know, i don't think i've ever had a caramac.





brightontez said:


> They smell wonderful....



Oh, don't they just!!

Shiv, you don't know what you're mission!!  I've loved them since I was a kid!!  Thank GOD they're not available in large size bars!!

Tez - did you ever try the Caramac KitKats they brought out a few years ago??

For some reason I fancied Caramel Snack-a-jacks today, so I bought one of the large packs.  If only I'd have stopped at one or two..................... 

xx


----------



## sofaraway

Pizza hut happy hour for me today, garlic bread, pepperoni pizza and chocolate cheescake yum! 5.1 before and 7.something 90 minutes later


----------



## katie

I feel sick 

I ate too much curry. ooops!


----------



## twinnie

i have had a couple of really crappy days so i have just eaten 3 quality street sweets i bet i will suffer later on


----------



## katie

twinnie said:


> i have had a couple of really crappy days so i have just eaten 3 quality street sweets i bet i will suffer later on



aww, that sounds very restrained to me.  I hope you don't suffer for it xx


----------



## twinnie

katie said:


> aww, that sounds very restrained to me.  I hope you don't suffer for it xx



the tin is sitting it front of me i dont know were i am getting the willpower from


----------



## katie

twinnie said:


> the tin is sitting it front of me i dont know were i am getting the willpower from



well you have more willpower than me! good on you


----------



## rossi_mac

katie said:


> I feel sick
> 
> I ate too much curry. ooops!



Oops I haven't had curry for weeks or more was it not even slightly good??

I've sinned in respect of a wee drink! or two have some scram now no idea what it will be


----------



## karinagal

*Past, present and future...*

Last night it was a grab bag of revels found languishing at the bottom of the fridge, tonight it is going to be veg pakora, spiced onions and popadums, tomorrow it is Christmas party night.... got extra strips on hand for this 'little' experiment...

Will keep you posted!



Karina


----------



## Northerner

karinagal said:


> Last night it was a grab bag of revels found languishing at the bottom of the fridge, tonight it is going to be veg pakora, spiced onions and popadums, tomorrow it is Christmas party night.... got extra strips on hand for this 'little' experiment...
> 
> Will keep you posted!
> 
> 
> 
> Karina



Naughty diabetic Karina! I wonder if there have been any studies about whether December is a particularly bad month for HbA1c's?


----------



## rossi_mac

I was gonna drag this one up today! 

Lunch PUKKA PIE AND CHIPS

dinner BURGER AND CHIPS

Last night BEER

Tonight  BEER AND WHISKY

happy days! (ignoring numbers!)


----------



## karinagal

Northerner said:


> Naughty diabetic Karina! I wonder if there have been any studies about whether December is a particularly bad month for HbA1c's?



As far as I know (and I know precious little..) I haven't had any HbA1c tests done yet for comparison! I've scheduled an appointment with my doc for Monday to thrash out some of the finer details including a referral to a dietician (who would probably fall on his sword if he/she knew what I've been up to..)

The veg pakora was delicious, the revels (last night) and the spiced onions (tonight) were a severe disappointment..

Karina


----------



## AlisonM

It's totally brass monkeys here so I'm going to indulge myself in a large mug of hot chocolate.


----------



## Steff

ive had half of a terrys choc orange


----------



## karinagal

Chinese chicken noodle soup, chicken chow mein followed by 5 Thornton's diabetic chocolates....

Almost forgot - bag of Wotsits....

Having a good/bad day!!

Karina


----------



## am64

karinagal said:


> Chinese chicken noodle soup, chicken chow mein followed by 5 Thornton's diabetic chocolates....
> 
> Almost forgot - bag of Wotsits....
> 
> Having a good/bad day!!
> 
> Karina



the skin on the roast chicken....soz i just couldnt help myself!!!


----------



## Tezzz

3 Shredded wheats with hot milk and loads of sugar....

No buses to *W* so walking in the snow.


----------



## HelenP

am64 said:


> the skin on the roast chicken....soz i just couldnt help myself!!!



My weakness!! How can ANYone resist it!!

As for sinning - I just haven't stopped over the last week or so.  Dread to think what my next HbA1c will be 

xx


----------



## rachelha

Oh dear, not just one doughnut, but the one I bought for my O/H too, as he is still in the pub after his work night out.


----------



## Steff

mr kiplings festive bakewell tart


----------



## rossi_mac

was in greggs the other day (every day!) and the lass said if your getting that and that you can get a doghnut and save 19 pence! What was I supposed to say??? I also had a packet of 3 yum yums, supposed to share in the office but I could only share with me myself and I! 

Doh(nuts)!


----------



## Viki

I have now sinned to the tune of a bottle of white wine and a raspberry muller rice. Oh for the days when they werent a sin . . the muller rice anyhows!


----------



## HelenP

rossi_mac said:


> I also had a packet of 3 yum yums,



  Oh God, I miss Yumyums!!  I used to have a pack for breakfast on a regular basis before diagnosis!!  Four for 99p in most supermarkets, BARgain!!

Thank Goodness I became Diabetic, I spose, as I would probably have gone pop eventually!!

xx


----------



## AlisonM

A fat slice of malt loaf, toasted with Olivio. Yum.


----------



## rossi_mac

HelenP said:


> Oh God, I miss Yumyums!!  I used to have a pack for breakfast on a regular basis before diagnosis!!  Four for 99p in most supermarkets, BARgain!!
> 
> Thank Goodness I became Diabetic, I spose, as I would probably have gone pop eventually!!
> 
> xx



Bargain indeedie, I'm sure they used to be half the size they are now, oh well I'll survive



AlisonM said:


> A fat slice of malt loaf, toasted with Olivio. Yum.



butter on malt loaf hell yeah
Me, I'm a fan of black bun, wish I could find it a bit easier doon here! Well tasty gear


----------



## Tezzz

I'm a third of the way through a packet of Rich Tea biscuits.....

And I don't care. Not testing today. Num num num.....


----------



## sofaraway

Chicken pastie and begian bun from Greggs


----------



## karinagal

I decided today that I'm having a diabetic free day. I've had as many celebration sweeties as I could shove into my happy fat face and followed it with crusty white bread, butter and ham, a greggs scone with more butter, and a fairy cake with a jelly sweet on the top... plus another couple of celebrations. 

2 hours later I tested and I was 4.7 .... go figure ... 

Karina


----------



## Steff

karinagal said:


> I decided today that I'm having a diabetic free day. I've had as many celebration sweeties as I could shove into my happy fat face and followed it with crusty white bread, butter and ham, a greggs scone with more butter, and a fairy cake with a jelly sweet on the top... plus another couple of celebrations.
> 
> 2 hours later I tested and I was 4.7 .... go figure ...
> 
> Karina



blimey  that would of sent me to hosi i reckon , 4.7 thats weird


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

chinese takeaway for dins. Lovely. There's a chocolate muffin sat on the side too and i really really want it...

but it belongs to the OH

*shifty eyes*


----------



## karinagal

steff09 said:


> blimey  that would of sent me to hosi i reckon , 4.7 thats weird



might have been a blip, tested again 5 mins ago (2 hours after last test) it was 5.6.....


----------



## karent

That jam doughnut that has been laughing at me all day has just been eaten!!!


----------



## Sugarbum

5 puddings in 24 hours. Woops.


----------



## karinagal

Went out for lunch - half roast chicken, peppercorn sauce, baked potato. Followed with ginger pudding smothered in custard. Came home and tested about an hour after eating - 9.1. Went for a nap for a few hours, got up and tested - 6.4 (seem to be dodging the bullets today although not bullet proof yet!).

Catching up with fav programmes, I lapsed once again and polished off the bottom layer of a 205g box of Thornton's diabetic chocolates which my boss gave me (he bought everyone else on the team selection boxes, but went out of his way to get diabetic chocs for me... aah bless!!). 1 hour later, 7.4..

I know I've been really, really lucky today - I'm going to have to learn to walk in the snow if I'm going to get any exercise tomorrow... not one of nature's mountain goats when it comes to dodgy terrain!!

Karina


----------



## MartinX123

Sugarbum said:


> 5 puddings in 24 hours. Woops.



Good going!! Lol 

yesterday I had lasagne followed by a slice of warm rockyroad style dessert - was choccy cake with marshmallows, maltesers & those white chocolate buttons with hundreds n thousands in them. Well yummy!!  I felt it last night though. lol


----------



## sofaraway

That sounds really nice starbanana


----------



## Steff

just had a pkt of choc MnMS


----------



## cazscot

Where do I start?  Was down seeing my pal over the weekend and I well over induldged a wee bit...

Over 2 days I have had a full loaf of plain bread (dont even want to think how unhealthy the processed bread is), bacon, crisps (lots of them), various chocolate bars... weight watchers low fat puddings (well they are low in fat so they have do be good for me right?  )  Two bacardi breezers, two simiroff ice, port and brandy (not all at the same time - honest).  Oh almost forgot the peanuts...  Think I will leave it there I am embarrasing myself now


----------



## rossi_mac

cazscot said:


> Where do I start?  Was down seeing my pal over the weekend and I well over induldged a wee bit...
> 
> Over 2 days I have had a full loaf of plain bread (dont even want to think how unhealthy the processed bread is), bacon, crisps (lots of them), various chocolate bars... weight watchers low fat puddings (well they are low in fat so they have do be good for me right?  )  Two bacardi breezers, two simiroff ice, port and brandy (not all at the same time - honest).  Oh almost forgot the peanuts...  Think I will leave it there I am embarrasing myself now



Good work Cazscot!

Port & brandy is a good drink don't knock it!!


----------



## Tezzz

Cookie Monster strikes again.

I've had a whole packet of Tescos economy chocolate digestives....


----------



## twinnie

i am just about to eat a tunnocks tea cake after i had a very heatly salad for tea


----------



## AlisonM

I had a cheese, tomato and ham toasty. Yum.


----------



## Sugarbum

Banana angels delight. All of it. Serves 2. Unles you made it and poured it all into one bowl


----------



## am64

Sugarbum said:


> Banana angels delight. All of it. Serves 2. Unles you made it and poured it all into one bowl



ooooh not had that for years....i did buy my chocolate from choco shop 2 day and its staring at me so much.....be strong girl be strong...wait for the sloe gin


----------



## Steff

MMMMMMMMM alison that sounds delish, aint had a toasty for yonks, used to love corned beef and onion ones


----------



## am64

steff09 said:


> MMMMMMMMM alison that sounds delish, aint had a toasty for yonks, used to love corned beef and onion ones



i used to love the steak sandwich that you could get up in Newcastle in the pubs xxx


----------



## Steff

am64 said:


> i used to love the steak sandwich that you could get up in Newcastle in the pubs xxx



yuk never liked steak in a sandwitch , in face i aint keen on steak full stop tbh x


----------



## AlisonM

Oooh, I love steak, and steak sarnies. Haven't had one in forever though.


----------



## cazscot

Sugarbum said:


> Banana angels delight. All of it. Serves 2. Unles you made it and poured it all into one bowl




Oh I didnt know they still made angel delight, havent had one in years - reminds me of my childhood in the 70's, butterscotch was my fav.


----------



## am64

cazscot said:


> Oh I didnt know they still made angel delight, havent had one in years - reminds me of my childhood in the 70's, butterscotch was my fav.



ohh butterscotch that was the one...now for my confession i opened my special dark chocolat and had one strip ooooooooooo....it tasted divine...not quite the same with cider tho!


----------



## AlisonM

cazscot said:


> Oh I didnt know they still made angel delight, havent had one in years - reminds me of my childhood in the 70's, butterscotch was my fav.



Me too, or the banana one.


----------



## rossi_mac

Right I'll tell it like it is, I may skip a few of the major ones, but this one I need to get of mi chest!

It's like one of those jokes, englishman Irishman scotsman, except it was Quality Street tin of, Rossi_mac, No Insulin.

I sat there munching like a goodun, drinkin' like me, and not blousing! Before I knew it I was on the magic carpet flying high above the street! high teens at least! Soon jacked up and was okay but my word I haven't munched on sweets like that for a flippin age! Darn crimbo!


----------



## am64

rossi_mac said:


> Right I'll tell it like it is, I may skip a few of the major ones, but this one I need to get of mi chest!
> 
> It's like one of those jokes, englishman Irishman scotsman, except it was Quality Street tin of, Rossi_mac, No Insulin.
> 
> I sat there munching like a goodun, drinkin' like me, and not blousing! Before I knew it I was on the magic carpet flying high above the street! high teens at least! Soon jacked up and was okay but my word I haven't munched on sweets like that for a flippin age! Darn crimbo!



good to have you  back rossi heeee


----------



## rachelha

rossi_mac said:


> Right I'll tell it like it is, I may skip a few of the major ones, but this one I need to get of mi chest!
> 
> It's like one of those jokes, englishman Irishman scotsman, except it was Quality Street tin of, Rossi_mac, No Insulin.
> 
> I sat there munching like a goodun, drinkin' like me, and not blousing! Before I knew it I was on the magic carpet flying high above the street! high teens at least! Soon jacked up and was okay but my word I haven't munched on sweets like that for a flippin age! Darn crimbo!



Can we confess in advance?  My Father-in-law has given us as crimbo presents:
tin of roses
tin of quality street
box of celebrations
choc. orange
packet walnut whips 

I am planning to take a lot of it into work, but that is still 5 days away......


----------



## bex123

lol oh dear..................your making me hungry....

really fancy chinese....crispy beef with chilli and bix box of mixed veg chow mein , peking sauce and prawn crackers mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm *drools*


----------



## am64

all i can say is cider


----------



## AlisonM

Hot Ribena.


----------



## Einstein

rossi_mac said:


> KFC tower zinger, couldn't resist, how many carbilicious carbs? haven't injected as been on thee source, but it would be good to ken!


 
Will someone destroy this post?!!!!

I keep seeing KFC when I hover over the post - I love KFC, it is my junk food weakness!

And you keep putting this UNDER MY NOSE it's not fair!

Plus it's a 15 mile round trip to my nearest KFC, so by the time I've sent Bruce it would have been cold so he eats it


----------



## cazscot

I am munching half a terrys chocolate orange at least hubby is eating the other half...


----------



## Steff

im eating 2 mins donuts . there sure are some serial sinners in here


----------



## HelenP

Well while we're confessing, I'd like to say (or really, I would like hide!) that I have had a week off from Diabetes and I've not stopped eating chocolate/cake/biscuits/bread/butter for a week now.  

The pounds and inches have been piling on and the numbers haven't been TOO bad, but back to being sensible next week, and just hope the naughtiness hasn't had too many invisible-at-the-moment knock on effects!!

Oh well, you're only young once.  AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA !!   (and I AM just about to have my second piece of fruit since Christmas.....................  )

xx


----------



## bex123

mmmmm been out shopping and now home and tucking into a smarties mcflurry (bad girl i know) but did i mention mmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## rossi_mac

Einstein said:


> Will someone destroy this post?!!!!
> 
> I keep seeing KFC when I hover over the post - I love KFC, it is my junk food weakness!
> 
> And you keep putting this UNDER MY NOSE it's not fair!
> 
> Plus it's a 15 mile round trip to my nearest KFC, so by the time I've sent Bruce it would have been cold so he eats it



I tell you what David, send us your addy and I'll post you a family bucket, maybe it's just me but I would eat a bucket stone cold!! Saves you 15 miles of petrol and costs be some postage hell it'll be worth it!


----------



## shiv

i had a whole bar of hazelnut milka (it's on half price, 47p, in sainsburys...)

please forgive me! i'm going to have an apple to make up for the unhealthyness


----------



## am64

whisky.....ummm i think ill be poping in all night....more whisky


----------



## Tezzz

A whole packet of *Sainsbury's Cinema Style Sweet popcorn* while watching a sad film. (Schindler's List)


----------



## twinnie

just had a pkt of ready salted crisps and a milky way i feel sick lol


----------



## AlisonM

bex123 said:


> mmmmm been out shopping and now home and tucking into a smarties mcflurry (bad girl i know) but did i mention mmmmmmmmmmmmm



McYuck! I've been gifted with a large pot of Ben & Jerry's Cherry Garcia, my favourite, yumm. Something tells me it won't last very long.


----------



## Steff

I sinned and i didnt care tbh, last night was my night to finally kiss 09 goodbye in style , i tested at 3.15 and was 7.4 so no damage really. I was kinda sozzeled lol


----------



## cazscot

Where do I start?  Last night crisps, choc, cocktail sausages, sausage rolls - stopped counting the mince pies after 3  but as I was driving no alcohol - although I did get a bottle of gin off my pal for my Christmas present .  And, of course, because I have been a good girl for the last 6 months my tummy is suffering for it this morming...


----------



## cazscot

AlisonM said:


> McYuck! I've been gifted with a large pot of Ben & Jerry's Cherry Garcia, my favourite, yumm. Something tells me it won't last very long.





Oh my fave as well


----------



## twinnie

the kids were given a chocolate fountain for xmas from my mum and we set it up today i had 3 chocolate covered strawberrys and 4 chocolate covered marshmellows how many hail marys for that


----------



## LisaLQ

I sinned Christmas Eve, Christmas Day and last night.  So much for my diet being forever.  Felt rough as a badgers bottom this morning, and I didn't even drink!

Lower than low today (mood, not sugars - well - how would I know, anyway).


----------



## Tezzz

LisaLQ said:


> I sinned Christmas Eve, Christmas Day and last night.  So much for my diet being forever.  Felt rough as a badgers bottom this morning, and I didn't even drink!
> 
> Lower than low today (mood, not sugars - well - how would I know, anyway).



I had some coffee layer cake today. It had icing on it. The Metfomin will get it's own back on me for sure... It usually does. 

Remember that you can have anything you want on this diet. It's the quantities that are important.

Sorry to hear your mood is low today Lisa. I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## LisaLQ

I cant have anything I want, that's the thing.  I dont have metformin helping me, or insulin to soak up some sugar, I'm totally diet controlled, so I cant cheat a little bit.  Plus I have symptoms much earlier than most - my bloods must be under 7 and yet I'm still parched and exhausted all the time.  No check up for another 6 months, apparently I'm doing great (I think I might take Peter's advice and punch my nurse after all)...


----------



## Tezzz

LisaLQ said:


> I cant have anything I want, that's the thing.  I dont have metformin helping me, or insulin to soak up some sugar, I'm totally diet controlled, so I cant cheat a little bit.  Plus I have symptoms much earlier than most - my bloods must be under 7 and yet I'm still parched and exhausted all the time.  No check up for another 6 months, apparently I'm doing great (I think I might take Peter's advice and punch my nurse after all)...



Lisa, I'm so sorry to hear you are suffering. *Please* chase your healthcare team up - don't wait for 6 months.

If I hadn't have kicked up a fuss a month after diagnosis I would still be tired and thristy. And don't forget the magic words *second opinion*. If your doctor won't help ask to be seen by another. You are entitled to this.


----------



## HelenP

twinnie said:


> the kids were given a chocolate fountain for xmas from my mum and we set it up today i had 3 chocolate covered *strawberrys* and 4 chocolate covered marshmellows how many hail marys for that



Oh, well done on eating fruit!!  

xx


----------



## am64

HelenP said:


> Oh, well done on eating fruit!!
> 
> xx



helen your here every day!!! your so honest xx
 but like you, new year doesnt end till back to work /school/college and being a good diabetic starts in ernest in this household  on monday ..well sunday night


----------



## Steff

well morrisons got eggs out for easter , so i had a mini lindt egg there doing 2 for a ?1


----------



## karinagal

*Sins - too numerous to mention*

Just arrived back last night from a weeks holiday in Gran Canaria - took a week off from being diabetic.. although I did carry my puncture kit with me just in case 

Anyhoo - lots of eating out, but made sure of plenty long walks to increase the old insulin sensitivity.. seems to have done the job as when I *did* test, there were no high readings and no ill effects (if you totally discount most of New Years day when I had the hangover from hell after a New Years eve party at the beach.....) 

So, back to being a good girl/diabetic from tomorrow.. getting my first hba thingy done on Wednesday (practice nurse forgot to do my base line tests at first appointment as I kept asking questions and she couldn't get rid of me..) 

Karina


----------



## Northerner

Hey Karina, sounds like you had a good holiday and did well! Hope the tests are good on Wednesday My New Year starts tomorrow - I discovered a long time ago that it was pointless trying to change things on January 1st!


----------



## karinagal

Northerner said:


> Hey Karina, sounds like you had a good holiday and did well! Hope the tests are good on Wednesday My New Year starts tomorrow - I discovered a long time ago that it was pointless trying to change things on January 1st!



Thanks Northerner - I'm told that I had an ab fab (in all senses) Hogmanay.. seems like I was the life and soul of the party and I will never divulge what happened with the vertically challenged, dreadlocked fire eater... However, it appears that I also:

1) insisted on walking back to the apartments barefoot as my shoes were hurting me

2) tried to get hubby to clamber over to another balcony (6th floor) at 2 in the morning to retrieve a smarties tube lid I had fired over there earlier in the day

and

3) demanded hubby make me toast and then refused to eat it, then threw up an evenings worth of cointreau and sprite into a fruit bowl (several times..)

Of course, in my defense I have no recollection of these events and maintain your honour that they might be hearsay.. The alternative theory is that I may have suffered my first hyper as a result of the sugars in the cointreau and the sprite.... ahem....


----------



## HelenP

am64 said:


> helen your here every day!!!



Lol, well what does THAT tell you about me !! 

xx


----------



## HelenP

Northerner said:


> - I discovered a long time ago that it was pointless trying to change things on January 1st!



Absolutely - you ALWAYS have to start on a Monday............ 

So, Back to being good again tomorrow.  If I'm honest, I'm quite looking forward to eating healthily again, I've _just about_ had enough of being a one-woman chocolate and cake guzzling machine!!

xx


----------



## rossi_mac

Not sure if it's me or the slight chill in the air but boy am I munching on rubbish these last few days! 

Feel I should inject for the slab of mothers crimbo cake, how many carbs in the average slice? I'm going on 40grams??

Hope you're all sinning still


----------



## sofaraway

Pizza last night, and I forgot to bolus for it for nearly 90 minutes! Only realised when i checked pre bed to do my lantus. 
It was lovely though 7 sins meat from Pizza Hut


----------



## Northerner

I went out to the shops to get some beer and lard (beer for me, lard for birds!) and blow me, the Co-op has an offer of half-price jaffa cakes...oh dear!


----------



## am64

birdys might like them too


----------



## Northerner

am64 said:


> birdys might like them too



Well they ain't gettin' 'em!


----------



## am64

ahhh the poor staving birdys 
'the north wind doth blow and we shall have snow ....and what will the robin do then poor thing ....he hide in the barn to keep himself warm..and hide his jaffa cake under his wing poor thing


----------



## Northerner

am64 said:


> ahhh the poor staving birdys
> 'the north wind doth blow and we shall have snow ....and what will the robin do then poor thing ....he hide in the barn to keep himself warm..and hide his jaffa cake under his wing poor thing



Hey, stop trying to make me feel guilty - I only went out in the first place to get them some lard!


----------



## Northerner

...oh, and some beer for me!


----------



## AlisonM

I have a couple of fruit scones for later. Yumm, fresh from the baker's oven as I walked in.


----------



## Steff

Had a donut with a glass of lemonade last night .


----------



## am64

craved chips at lunch so went and brought some first time in yonks...2 hrs later i threw up.....ummm not such a good idea


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

I just ate loads of cake mix...oops. Too yummy to not finish off the dregs of the bowl


----------



## falcon123

Long delay on the trains last week so went into Fine Burger at St. Pancras. Had a New Yorker (burger plus salami, jack ? cheese and all the trimmings) and a bag of chunky chips. It must have been cold as my BG was down to 5.6 two hours later. Also proves their diet coke is diet coke unlike some companies!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

falcon123 said:


> Also proves their diet coke is diet coke unlike some companies!



*cough* kfc *cough*


----------



## sofaraway

salmonpuff said:


> *cough* kfc *cough*



Is the pepsi max usually right at KFC?


----------



## falcon123

Hi Salmonpuff, some people suggest dipping with Glucostix. Have never tried it myself though. A non diet coke will take you into the high teens or even higher!


----------



## litto-miss-loz

if i get a diet coke from mcdonalds i usually get my pal or whoever im with to test it lol just to make sure....


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

sofaraway said:


> Is the pepsi max usually right at KFC?



the one i used to work at...the pipes used to get switched over...we had real coke coming out of both diet and max, and diet coming out of normal. Not a good situation.



> Hi Salmonpuff, some people suggest dipping with Glucostix. Have never tried it myself though. A non diet coke will take you into the high teens or even higher!



That's a good idea, dipping with ketostix or something similar. When we had the problems, we had a young diabetic girl who couldn't taste the difference until she started feeling really rough after she'd eaten. She came back to me, knowing i was diabetic, and asked what was wrong cuz her sugars were in the 20's bless her heart. Safe to say i got the situation sorted asap!


----------



## litto-miss-loz

salmonpuff said:


> the one i used to work at...the pipes used to get switched over...we had real coke coming out of both diet and max, and diet coming out of normal. Not a good situation.
> 
> 
> 
> That's a good idea, dipping with ketostix or something similar. When we had the problems, we had a young diabetic girl who couldn't taste the difference until she started feeling really rough after she'd eaten. She came back to me, knowing i was diabetic, and asked what was wrong cuz her sugars were in the 20's bless her heart. Safe to say i got the situation sorted asap!




my god thats shockin about kfc


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

litto-miss-loz said:


> my god thats shockin about kfc



disgusting isn't it? Its pretty common too. These companies often think that if they say, run out of diet and use real coke instead then no one will notice. Not good.


----------



## litto-miss-loz

salmonpuff said:


> disgusting isn't it? Its pretty common too. These companies often think that if they say, run out of diet and use real coke instead then no one will notice. Not good.



can u not sue them if that happened ??? 

im not surprised with kfc, its minging. my pal and her family got food poisoning from it and mcdonalds arent very hygenic... but then again i cant resist a cheesburger lol


----------



## AlisonM

I don't know about all of you but I can tell the difference between fully loaded and diet. Diet = yeuch. I'm being good though and staying off them all. Having said that, there's a fruit scone here staring at me.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

litto-miss-loz said:


> can u not sue them if that happened ???
> 
> im not surprised with kfc, its minging. my pal and her family got food poisoning from it and mcdonalds arent very hygenic... but then again i cant resist a cheesburger lol



i'm not sure about sueing, but if it was me i would definitely bring them up on it. 

lol i know all about the hygeine of both kfc AND mcdonalds, having worked at mcds for 5 years. They've got better recently but sometimes...


----------



## Copepod

If anyone gets food poisoning from a food outlet, then the people to tell are Environmental Health Officers or department at local council - they collate all records and can take appropriate action to improve the situation at the outlet, or close down immediately, if appropriate.


----------



## HelenP

AlisonM said:


> I don't know about all of you but *I can tell the difference* between fully loaded and diet. Diet = yeuch.



Me too, but because of the opposite reasion - 'normal' coke = YEUCH!! 

xx


----------



## am64

HelenP said:


> Me too, but because of the opposite reasion - 'normal' coke = YEUCH!!
> 
> xx



helen try pepsi max


----------



## Annimay

I don't like any sort of coke at all, prefer fanta or sprite.  so why do McD's & KFC only sell sugar free versions of coke, but not others?


----------



## Northerner

Annimay said:


> I don't like any sort of coke at all, prefer fanta or sprite.  so why do McD's & KFC only sell sugar free versions of coke, but not others?



Perhaps they've tried it in the US and found a lack of demand? Now, if they sold Stella...


----------



## cazscot

Northerner said:


> Perhaps they've tried it in the US and found a lack of demand? Now, if they sold Stella...





If they sold Stella my hubby would never be out of there!!!


----------



## Tezzz

I went to another depot at *W* today and had some Banana and Wallnut cake.... Mmmmmm....


----------



## rossi_mac

Just had a walnut whip!!!! Washing down with vino but levels been good today so not such a sin today!!


----------



## Northerner

rossi_mac said:


> Just had a walnut whip!!!! Washing down with vino but levels been good today so not such a sin today!!



How do you eat them? I always eat them from the bottom. I committed a future sin today - I bought a six pack of cadbury's creme eggs, half price at Co-op. Haven't eaten one yet though!


----------



## rossi_mac

Northerner said:


> How do you eat them? I always eat them from the bottom. I committed a future sin today - I bought a six pack of cadbury's creme eggs, half price at Co-op. Haven't eaten one yet though!



I asked wifey that question! I ate the nut then top down with a sneaky lick the cream out in the middle Creme eggs, simple, unwrap then in one! or in your case in one six times!! Enjoy the sin


----------



## Tezzz

rossi_mac said:


> I asked wifey that question! I ate the nut then top down with a sneaky lick the cream out in the middle Creme eggs, simple, unwrap then in one! or in your case in one six times!! Enjoy the sin



It's all right for you Type 1's. My BG takes ages to come down after something as naughty as a Creme Egg. Grrr....

I used to eat the walnut last when I was non D. Cue sad violin music...


----------



## Northerner

brightontez said:


> It's all right for you Type 1's. My BG takes ages to come down after something as naughty as a Creme Egg. Grrr....
> 
> I used to eat the walnut last when I was non D. Cue sad violin music...



Tez - illustrates perfectly why none of us has it easy, and there are swings and roundabouts whatever your type. I am worried about the spike the eggs might cause, but as you say I can make sure that I have enough insulin to deal with it eventually, which you can't. Sorry for waving it under your nose!

Put some KB on the jukebox to distract your mind


----------



## am64

creme eggs...how do you or did you eat yours?


----------



## cazscot

Why did I look at this thread I now want a walnut whip


----------



## Northerner

am64 said:


> creme eggs...how do you or did you eat yours?



I bite off the top and lick out the middle. With WW I bite off the bottom and lick out the middle. With a Walnut Creme Whip I don't know where to start!


----------



## am64

Northerner said:


> I bite off the top and lick out the middle. With WW I bite off the bottom and lick out the middle. With a Walnut Creme Whip I don't know where to start!



the robins might like creme eggs aswell northe


----------



## Tezzz

Northerner said:


> Tez - illustrates perfectly why none of us has it easy, and there are swings and roundabouts whatever your type. I am worried about the spike the eggs might cause, but as you say I can make sure that I have enough insulin to deal with it eventually, which you can't. Sorry for waving it under your nose!
> 
> Put some KB on the jukebox to distract your mind



It's OK Alan, I don't mind you waving it under my nose. I just jealous people on insulin can bolus that's all. If I could get away with it I'd buy some.

I'll stick Rubberband Girl on the record player. Gonna practice it for karaoke.

I'm going to sin and have a wee glass of *sherry*. That's better.


----------



## Northerner

Good choice!


----------



## HelenP

am64 said:


> helen try pepsi max



Me no likee!!  But will tolerate it if there's no other choice.  

Regarding Creme Eggs - yum, but even yummier is the Cadbury's Creme Egg chocolate bar - same gorgeous taste, but slightly less creme in each bite, so for me, personally, a much nicer creme:chocolate ratio! 

xx


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

god i really want a creme egg now


----------



## Northerner

salmonpuff said:


> god i really want a creme egg now



I've got six in my fridge, but they're 3 miles away - depends how desparate you are!


----------



## litto-miss-loz

i had a creme egg the other day

yummyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## karinagal

Northerner said:


> I've got six in my fridge, but they're 3 miles away - depends how desparate you are!



Get behind me satan....... no, seriously - you might be 300 miles from me but if there's a creme egg on offer I reckon I could give you a standing start and *still* beat you to it!! And that's after 2 bags of Wotsits and 2 mini bags of Maltesers.....


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

Northerner said:


> I've got six in my fridge, but they're 3 miles away - depends how desparate you are!



i'll get walking


----------



## Northerner

salmonpuff said:


> i'll get walking



I'll expect a knock at the door in about an hour

...and about a fortnight for you karinagal!``


----------



## karinagal

Northerner said:


> ...and about a fortnight for you karinagal!``



Could you stick mine in the freezer? Used to do that when I was on WW/Scottish Slimmers/Slimming World - takes longer to eat them and less chance of having the (jaw) strength to eat a second....


----------



## cazscot

karinagal said:


> Could you stick mine in the freezer? Used to do that when I was on WW/Scottish Slimmers/Slimming World - takes longer to eat them and less chance of having the (jaw) strength to eat a second....





Yep, learned that tip not long after joining ww.  I do it with my grapes, you eat less and they last so much longer...


----------



## Northerner

cazscot said:


> Yep, learned that tip not long after joining ww.  I do it with my grapes, you eat less and they last so much longer...



Looks like I'd better stick them in the freezer then!


----------



## sofaraway

Just about to tuck into a greggs chicken pastie


----------



## Northerner

sofaraway said:


> Just about to tuck into a greggs chicken pastie



Ooh! I really fancy a steak bake (or two!)


----------



## sweetsatin

Maybe not the right thing to eat at the moment but i don't care i'm having a thin slice of my homemade dundee cake yummyyyyyyyyyy got to eat something!
if i sin i know a few sips of john smiths lowers my bs 
The odd occasion never hurts.


----------



## cazscot

Had a fry up brekki - 2 potato scones, fried egg, square sausage, black pudding and bacon - but it was in the hospital canteen and the sign said they only use sunflower oil so it wouldnt have been that bad for me would it??!!  ...


----------



## MartinX123

cazscot said:


> Had a fry up brekki - 2 potato scones, fried egg, square sausage, black pudding and bacon - but it was in the hospital canteen and the sign said they only use sunflower oil so it wouldnt have been that bad for me would it??!!  ...




Whats a square sausage!?!  That all sounds lush..


----------



## AlisonM

Lorne or sliced sausage is a kind of square patty of sausage meat. Basically, a sausage without the skin.


----------



## cazscot

Meal out last night - had chicken tikka masala with naan bread  and 3 double vodkas and 2 pints of lager


----------



## Northerner

I had a Ginster's pasty and a creme egg - not very healthy!


----------



## Steff

I had a scotch egg and a slice of fat salami


----------



## falcon123

I felt peckish after lunch so I brought a packet of assorted mini cheeses from Sainsburys. The intention was to have just a couple but I ate the lot. Bit unhealthy and rather fattening!


----------



## LisaLQ

I..erm.....had chinese last night.... 

It was horrible, though.  I had to force myself to eat it *cough*


----------



## AlisonM

I've been pretty good today... But there's a Crunchie I don't think will make it to Friday. It's calling to me.


----------



## sofaraway

Feeling rubbish so just ate a whole packet of milkybar mini eggs, 68g carbs

Actually I blame Loz for reminding me of them being sold on offer in Iceland


----------



## AlisonM

AlisonM said:


> I've been pretty good today... But there's a Crunchie I don't think will make it to Friday. It's calling to me.



Hah! I was wrong, it did survive, is it still a sin if I eat it now?


----------



## am64

AlisonM said:


> Hah! I was wrong, it did survive, is it still a sin if I eat it now?



you have to check the eat by when date......


----------



## karinagal

*was out for dinner last night..*

Had roast chicken and chips (chips being better than a baked potato coz the fat on the chips slows the rate of glucose absorbtion - doesn't it?) but thankfully no gravy. Followed it with apple pie (fruit portion) and custard (dairy portion). Wasn't I a *good* girl?

Karina


----------



## am64

*well my birthday is soon*

back from oxford had good lunch but bowed out and had profitarol nealy sent me straight to sleep ....i wasnt too bad though i only had 3 of the 6 ....but i also had the homemade burger and chips ohhhh 
 ps  it is nearly my birthday and mum was paying xxx and they all had cocktails that i didnt have x


----------



## smile4loubie

soooooooooooooo want to be a sinner, really in the mood but got no money or petrol to go get anything - makes me wanna sin even more!


----------



## am64

smile4loubie said:


> soooooooooooooo want to be a sinner, really in the mood but got no money or petrol to go get anything - makes me wanna sin even more!



hahhaaa lou soz  x it turned out ok 4 hrs later at 8pm i was 5.9 so all is well for me xx


----------



## smile4loubie

Im sinning tonight!! Tesco here I come!!! hahaha


----------



## cazscot

My lovely hubby took me out for my birthday but I went a bit overboard...  Chicken pieces with a creamy garlic dip, 2 reasonably big pieces of garlic bread, large portion of chicken penne pasta, tirimasu with fresh cream and ice cream   Oh and I almost forgot the bottle of wine we had between us


----------



## Hazel

Carol - happy birthday

Glad you had a good time - meal sounds lovely


----------



## caroleann

I managed to get to page 20of all your posts, im not only hugry now but very tired, so when hubby moans at me for sitting up most of the night is it ok to blame you lot,Oh by the way sommerfields and sainsburys are my corner shops and in the next street there is about ten take aways and the best part is im being realy good and staying away from them,but one day next week may i will sin just a teeny bit so i dont feel left out.


----------



## Adrienne

Oh my goodness.  Just looked at this thread for the first time, wondered why there were 380 odd replies.  Wow, I can't look again.  Like Caroleann, I am now peckish and wanting chocolate.    

Can't as have lost 1/2 stone and need to lose another 9 1/2 so no more choccy for me for a while,  I love cream eggs.................


----------



## falcon123

Still feeling peckish after my fasting blood test so i will go for one of these

http://www.starling-fitness.com/archives/2006/07/27/the-unapologetic-bk-quad-stacker/

Oh with a large portion of fries and a strawberry milkshake. Maybe manage some icecream afterwards if the stomach is still rumbling!


----------



## rossi_mac

Now that looks good Michael, lets hope it's not disappointing like the double big mac (forget it's proper name) was!


----------



## rossi_mac

there are not enough keys of this keyboard to update the sins since my last visit here, today two donuts mid morning, double cheese burger and chips for lunch just ordered a super size pepperonni pizza, and got a box of beer!

what's in a number

I am getting better though, two weeks ago I was not a good boy


----------



## Northerner

rossi_mac said:


> Now that looks good Michael, lets hope it's not disappointing like the double big mac (forget it's proper name) was!



How about something off this menu:

http://tweetphoto.com/15898995


----------



## Freddie99

I'll have the quadruple bypass burger and the operation at a later date!


----------



## rossi_mac

Northerner said:


> How about something off this menu:
> 
> http://tweetphoto.com/15898995



Wowser! not sure where to start!


----------



## AlisonM

A pal of mine tried that Jolt Cola and didn't sleep for three days.


----------



## bev

AlisonM said:


> A pal of mine tried that Jolt Cola and didn't sleep for three days.



Is it real? I thought it was a joke?Bev


----------



## AlisonM

bev said:


> Is it real? I thought it was a joke?Bev



Yep, it's real.


----------



## Northerner

bev said:


> Is it real? I thought it was a joke?Bev



It's all sold at a restaurant in Arizona - the waitresses dress as nurses, call the customers 'patients' and if you're over 350 pounds then you eat for free...

Called the 'Heart Attack Grill'
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Heart_Attack_Grill


----------



## bev

Northerner said:


> It's all sold at a restaurant in Arizona - the waitresses dress as nurses, call the customers 'patients' and if you're over 350 pounds then you eat for free...
> 
> Called the 'Heart Attack Grill'
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Heart_Attack_Grill



Why....you......grrrrrrrrrr.....get back to Kate you!Bev


----------



## am64

omg are they serious????


----------



## AlisonM

am64 said:


> omg are they serious????



As a heart attack.


----------



## falcon123

A few weeks ago I was going to partake in the Baked Potato Big Night In. Alas I strayed and failed. On the way home I saw this Irishman in a green top hat. He told me it was St Patrick's day and invited into the pub behind him for a pint of Guinness. Alas one lead to another and that one to another and so on. A ham and salad sandwich helped soak the beer up. On the up side my BG's were excellent throughout!


----------



## AlisonM

Actually I haven't... sinned that is, but it was really close.

"Breathes there a man with soul so dead, who never to himself has said, 'I really want one of those doughnuts'?" Not quite Sir Walter Scott.

I've just been out for milk and teabags and the had fresh cream buns and jam doughnuts too. I've been really craving something sweet today, the little red chap with the pointed tail has been jabbing me with his pitchfork and saying: "go on, just one won't matter". But I resisted, aren't I good?


----------



## D_G

Wow what a great thread! I didnt manage to read ALL of it lol but enjoyed the bits i did read!! Makes me feel alot better that its not just me who is sinning!!!..now if you excuse me i have a creme egg to demolish...........


----------



## glodee

This is why I love this website!!!!!!!!!!
Its so good to feel I'm not alone in sinning! Just had curry delivered and had pilau rice, piece of Naan, sag, jalfrezi, onion baghis - and I cleared the plate. All 100gms++++ of carbs. Weighed out n' all! Wot a good girl I am
Well it is Friday!!
Cheers guy's, you've all really cheered me up!Am off to wash it down with a couple of glasses of red.
Slainte!
Glodee


----------



## rachelha

Haggis pizza 100g carb - oops. WOrth everybit of the injection though


----------



## am64

was it deep fry aswell ??


----------



## rachelha

am64 said:


> was it deep fry aswell ??



I am not that bad!  Unfortunately now up to 18 and regretting it.  It was shop bought so had carbs on the packet.  I think it was just too much for me. Oops


----------



## am64

rachelha said:


> I am not that bad!  Unfortunately now up to 18 and regretting it.  It was shop bought so had carbs on the packet.  I think it was just too much for me. Oops



oh no bad news hun...
re the haggis when i had my interview in thurso caithness for the design work i did up there one of the partners took me out for dinner and i being a total novice to scotish customs was totally bemused by the idea  of 'deep fryed haggis and dips '


----------



## D_G

i am currently enjoying a slice of lemon meringue roulade with icecream  Yumyum


----------



## Steff

D_G said:


> i am currently enjoying a slice of lemon meringue roulade with icecream  Yumyum



ohh no dont im trying so hard to avoid the tub of neopolitan in the freezer right now


----------



## D_G

Steff2010 said:


> ohh no dont im trying so hard to avoid the tub of neopolitan in the freezer right now



Hehe sorry!...though i think i may have overinjected does that mean i can have some more


----------



## shiv

D_G said:


> Hehe sorry!...though i think i may have overinjected does that mean i can have some more



srsly thats the best excuse ever. the other one is when you bolus for say, a chocolate bar, then your OH goes to eat some and you're like 'no sorry you can't have that, i bolused for it'


----------



## D_G

shiv said:


> srsly thats the best excuse ever. the other one is when you bolus for say, a chocolate bar, then your OH goes to eat some and you're like 'no sorry you can't have that, i bolused for it'



Haha thats a good one! may have to use that in the future thanks lol x


----------



## rossi_mac

wow.... I had a Big Daddy box the other day for lunch for KFC..... nuff said.

I do like the "but I've boslused for that" excuse !!


----------



## rossi_mac

coconut ice ....... went to pay for me petrol and it was there looking at me!!


----------



## Tezzz

I sinned last night. I had some lemon sorbet.... 

Bloods well high this morning...


----------



## AlisonM

Scampi and chips for tea.


----------



## rachelha

Just ordered lots of curry, trying to kid myself that lots of little veg dishes are not so bad.


----------



## cazscot

Had a bit of a blow out...  danish pastry... 3 packets of crisps...  baby rack of ribs with chips and coleslaw...  2 small tubs of ice cream...  

Was celebrating my weight loss so will be back to the healthy eating tomorrow


----------



## Sugarbum

Arctic roll. All of it.


----------



## Carina1962

Have done 30 mins jogging and boxing on the Wii fit today so am going to treat myself to a small piece of dark chocolate


----------



## D_G

Its 10 to midnight and i have just had a mars bar!!  Put it in the freezer before i ate it......yum!!


----------



## caroleann

Its not fare im sitting here feeling realy bad cos i had a small bag of chocci buttons.


----------



## Plastirion

Enjoyed this thread so much made good reading been awake most of the night with neuropathy.  I don't do too bad with the carb counting but the exercise throws me completely.  I know there's an answer there but the dog insists on going for walks!
Had tio have digestives and fruit juice last night because of hypo had nothing more naughty in the cupboard.
Joan & Jay (my dog)


----------



## traceycat

went for a spin in the car today and my hubby fancied an ice cream, so me being me i just couldnt resist having one aswel. got a 99 with chocolate sprinkels and a flake, feeling quilty about it now but it was lovely  i was 6.4 before i went out and im gonna test again at 6 as that will be an hour since i ate it. will keep you posted what they are , probely sky high.


----------



## D_G

another mars bar.....i really shouldnt buy the packs of 4!! But it was only ?1!


----------



## Freddie99

Gran's chicken pie Sunday lunch. Need I say more? Oh, that and half a bottle of wine.


----------



## traceycat

traceycat said:


> went for a spin in the car today and my hubby fancied an ice cream, so me being me i just couldnt resist having one aswel. got a 99 with chocolate sprinkels and a flake, feeling quilty about it now but it was lovely  i was 6.4 before i went out and im gonna test again at 6 as that will be an hour since i ate it. will keep you posted what they are , probely sky high.



dont know what was going on with my levels yesterday 
woke up an was 5.3 (im normally around 7)  had a fried breakfast with the family and an hour later i was 6.3 and 2 hrs 6.4, this kind of breakfast would normaly have me going up to 9 or 10 which is why i try to avoid it (kids made it for my hubby for fathers day) went for ice cream still on 6.4 an hour later 7.7 an 2hrs back to 6.7, ive never tested with ice cream before but surly it should have went alot higher than that. im not complaining about my levels not going high (wish they were always as good) im just worried because i had quight a few vodkas an diet coke the night before, could this be the reason or maybe that i excercised abit extreme on the wii on saturday? thanks for lisening  xxx


----------



## D_G

Happy to bump this thread by saying i have had a crappy day and after getting my appetite back have devoured 2 mars bars! 

Well all i have had all day is a bowl of cereal and a salad so needed some calories really!  am i bad? ....


----------



## am64

i dont know what happened but i scoffed a FEAST ice cream bar ohhhh it was nice but my tummy feels crap now


----------



## gail1

last night i went round a friends and had 2 cans normal Pepsi, half a bottle of Bacardi Breezer and had 3 slices of pizza Tested My bs when i got home and it was in my normal range, tested again this morning and it was still in my normal range Have i discovered the secret of stuffing my face??????


----------



## Steff

Had myself a piece of lemon drizzle cake at lunch time x


----------



## shiv

4 pieces of big Toblerone. 15g carbs each...oops. But they were so good!


----------



## richardq

Mrs Q has just bought a large bag of peanut M&Ms.  I think they must be healthier than normal peanuts because they are unsalted (The dietician keeps telling me to get unsalted ones instead of salted or dry roasted nuts).


----------



## sofaraway

Just eating a milkbar with raisens and biscuit, yum!


----------



## rossi_mac

My crystal balls say I will sin tomorrow and the day after I'm looking forward to it already need to get a job out the door first though!

happy sinning

Rossi


----------



## D_G

sofaraway said:


> Just eating a milkbar with raisens and biscuit, yum!



Oooo i tried that yesterday its so yummy!!


----------



## Steff

Theres a new rum and raison carte doir out anyone tryed it?


----------



## AlisonM

Steffie said:


> Theres a new rum and raison carte doir out anyone tryed it?



Not yet, I'm desperately trying to resist the temptation. It keeps calling to me whenever I walk past the freezer section.


----------



## Steff

AlisonM said:


> Not yet, I'm desperately trying to resist the temptation. It keeps calling to me whenever I walk past the freezer section.



LOL if you do surrender to temptation let me know what it tastes like you can be the guinea pig lol x


----------



## AlisonM

Lo, these many centuries go someone, I think it was Cadbury's, used to do a rum and raisin chocolate bar and I loved that so I know I'll probably love the ice cream. I'm struggling here, so stop encouraging me!


----------



## Steff

AlisonM said:


> Lo, these many centuries go someone, I think it was Cadbury's, used to do a rum and raisin chocolate bar and I loved that so I know I'll probably love the ice cream. I'm struggling here, so stop encouraging me!



*shakes head*

I'm sorry I cant help it i just lurrrrve raisons.


----------



## rachelha

Oh dear just ate half a packet of rich tea biscuits.  Stupid comfort eating.


----------



## am64

go rachel go ...no guilt its what you want you go for it hun..its just your baby and body needing stuff at moment xx xxx


----------



## rossi_mac

just consumed a divine burger and chips, feel very bloated, but have jacked up load of Insulin so can operate heavy machinery this afternoon.

The sun is a shining peeps yay!


----------



## gail1

Just had a large container of Sushi. Plus the shop had a pack of five iced fingers knocked down to 55p, not a good idea to hog 3 of them. I can hear trhe rest of the packet calling me


----------



## gail1

feeling a wee bit depressed tonight when im depressed i pig out Im half way though a carton of chocolate fudge cake ice cream i know its gonna make my bs rise like hell but right now i dont care


----------



## Northerner

gail1 said:


> feeling a wee bit depressed tonight when im depressed i pig out Im half way though a carton of chocolate fudge cake ice cream i know its gonna make my bs rise like hell but right now i dont care



Sorry to hear you are feeling down Gail, I hope that you are able to sleep well tonight and that things are looking brighter for you in the morning.


----------



## Garthion

My sin, one pint of Director's Ale,purchased from work in May, and sitting in the Pantry since, called out to me today so I had to answer, tastes sooo nice, I just won't have any more than the one.
At work I had a Bacon and Sausage Bagguette for breakfast with two sachetts (sp) of tomato sauce and a pack of Salt and Vinegar McCoys, naughty but my 12 units of Novorapid kept my sugars down 

now to finish this lovely beer off.


----------



## Northerner

Garthion said:


> My sin, one pint of Director's Ale,purchased from work in May, and sitting in the Pantry since, called out to me today so I had to answer, tastes sooo nice, I just won't have any more than the one.
> At work I had a Bacon and Sausage Bagguette for breakfast with two sachetts (sp) of tomato sauce and a pack of Salt and Vinegar McCoys, naughty but my 12 units of Novorapid kept my sugars down
> 
> now to finish this lovely beer off.



Enjoy it Dale!


----------



## Garthion

Northerner said:


> Enjoy it Dale!




I did, first Beer since June, and it was lovely. Will do my BG about half 9 before I go to bed (I was up at 5:30 for work  ) at least I didn't go for any chocolate today, I've been good since my hospital stay. Well apart from my work day breakfasts  which I have at work 5 days a week.


----------



## gail1

All that ice cream did not effect my bg at all. Saw my sw in week and shes going to see if she can get me some emergency respite. Today I have drunk a whole carton of pear and banana juice yum yum  Why o why didt I look at the label before I shoved it down me big fat Norfolk gob. Its got so much sugar in it that it should be labeled toxic for diabetics.


----------



## Garthion

Just been out for a meal to celebrate my Mother's Birthday, Carvery with Gammon, Sweetcorn, Carrots, Roast Potatoes, Cauliflower in cheese sauce. Had one pint of beer with it (that's 2 in one week ) followed by an ice cream (plain vanilla with NO sauce on it) for dessert. Did increase my insulin dose a little bit, but will have to check my BG before I go to bed to make certain I'm OK.

Enjoyable meal though


----------



## Northerner

Garthion said:


> Just been out for a meal to celebrate my Mother's Birthday, Carvery with Gammon, Sweetcorn, Carrots, Roast Potatoes, Cauliflower in cheese sauce. Had one pint of beer with it (that's 2 in one week ) followed by an ice cream (plain vanilla with NO sauce on it) for dessert. Did increase my insulin dose a little bit, but will have to check my BG before I go to bed to make certain I'm OK.
> 
> Enjoyable meal though



Sounds delicious Dale! I think we enjoy our treats (and select them with more care) more because of diabetes.


----------



## Steff

Garthion said:


> Just been out for a meal to celebrate my Mother's Birthday, Carvery with Gammon, Sweetcorn, Carrots, Roast Potatoes, Cauliflower in cheese sauce. Had one pint of beer with it (that's 2 in one week ) followed by an ice cream (plain vanilla with NO sauce on it) for dessert. Did increase my insulin dose a little bit, but will have to check my BG before I go to bed to make certain I'm OK.
> 
> Enjoyable meal though



Sounds lovely Dale happy birthday to your mum x


----------



## cazscot

Had a lovely lunch and catch up with Hazel and I had Gammon steak, chips, peas, pineapple and a fried egg ...  And was 4.3 1 hour afterwards ...


----------



## Sheilagh1958

I am about to sin.....going to my husbands cousins for a meal tonight and they don't know that I am a Diabetic so I sure I am about to sin


----------



## Robster65

Oops. 3 large gin and tonics and BG shot up to 17odd. Thought it was meant to bring it down 

Did 3 or 4 units (can't rmember exactly). Still feeling a bit under the influence. Will have to see how it goes through the night. I feel it enanced te evenign though.

Rob


----------



## Steff

Must be the night for sinning im sat with a bag of tangy cheese doritoes and some garlic mayo dip


----------



## Robster65

I think I may have fared better with doritos Steffie but the gin was there and it's been a long time !

Plus, the third one was poured in my absence, so really I'm partly innocent 

I'm a real lightweight and dont do alcohol very well. I really should give it up 

Rob


----------



## rossi_mac

This week I have had 4 meals with chips, and 3 with burgers. Not feeling too good for it either, but strangely levels have been ok!


----------



## katie

Forgive me for I am likely to drink too much tomorrow! And I did yesterday too


----------



## rossi_mac

katie said:


> Forgive me for I am likely to drink too much tomorrow! And I did yesterday too



howaboutnow?

tunes blarring rouge flowing, see you in the morning with a barstool!!

But what is too mucho


----------



## gail1

I would like to get my sin in Advance please im going to drink and eat today Things i should not


----------



## Tezzz

I demolished a whole packet of Milk Chocolate biscuits tonight..... With lashings of tea....

I think I burnt most of it off walking to the supermarket.


----------



## rossi_mac

Just munched a whole packet of fig rolls, packet says 67grams for half pack, woops! Still hungry, wish it wasn't raining and I wasn't siting around on the sofa!


----------



## Steff

rossi_mac said:


> Just munched a whole packet of fig rolls, packet says 67grams for half pack, woops! Still hungry, wish it wasn't raining and I wasn't siting around on the sofa!



Oh cmon Rossi the Canadian grand prix is  7 minutes away cant be that bad x


----------



## rossi_mac

yeah I will be watching, got myself a brew too.


----------



## KateXXXXXX

The very thought of KFC or MacDeadstuff makes my liver curl!    Can't eat either without dire consequences in the pain and gurgles and pain and pebble-dashing the po type results, due to my IBS and lack of ability to process fats properly.

My mum's idea of fast food was a nice steak or a chunk of salmon under the grill and throw together a salad out of the garden, served with fresh rolls.  Quicker than getting a take-away or KFC, especially where we live out in the wilds of Kent.  Tonight's dinner is pretty fast as Sunday Dinners go: skinned chicken thighs and breasts in a marinade/sauce of garlic, coriander leaves, lemon juice, a little honey, and a small glass of cider, baked, and served with baby roast new potatoes and fresh green beans.  Strawberries and ice cream to follow...


----------



## Northerner

Just got some dark chocolate kit-kats from Tesco - on special offer with 18 2-finger bars for ?1.97  Wonder how long they'll last?


----------



## hyper-Suze

Northerner said:


> Just got some dark chocolate kit-kats from Tesco - on special offer with 18 2-finger bars for ?1.97  Wonder how long they'll last?



Now if they were the orange kitty-kats they wouldn't even last the length of me typing this thread! Were the flavoured ones on spec too?


----------



## Northerner

hyper-Suze said:


> Now if they were the orange kitty-kats they wouldn't even last the length of me typing this thread! Were the flavoured ones on spec too?



Not in my Tescos, which is just one of those mini ones, but possibly elsewhere. They just had dark and ordinary ones. I like the orangey ones, and the minty ones too! Now, a dark, minty one - that would be rather nice!


----------



## FM001

Northerner said:


> I like the orangey ones, and the minty ones too! Now, a dark, minty one - that would be rather nice!





They do a minty Kit Kats 

Just love minty biscuits and Viscount do a tasty one


----------



## Northerner

toby said:


> They do a minty Kit Kats
> 
> Just love minty biscuits and Viscount do a tasty one



Stoppit!!!


----------



## AnnW

I have to say this is one of the times when I would prefer to be type 1. !!! Doesn't often happen, but you know what I mean


----------



## hyper-Suze

AnnW said:


> I have to say this is one of the times when I would prefer to be type 1. !!! Doesn't often happen, but you know what I mean



Yep, it sure is handy sometimes to eat up and shoot up!!!


----------



## Northerner

hyper-Suze said:


> Yep, it sure is handy sometimes to eat up and shoot up!!!



Guilty m'lud! I had a Cadbury's Caramel the other day and immediately felt the desire for another, so I had another couple of units...I hardly ever do that though, honest!


----------



## hyper-Suze

Northerner said:


> Guilty m'lud! I had a Cadbury's Caramel the other day and immediately felt the desire for another, so I had another couple of units...I hardly ever do that though, honest!



Ha ha, what was it you posted the other day about having man-boobs? No wonder...LOL!!!! I love orange choc...I could bathe in Terrys Choc Orange! Matchmakers...no one gets a look in, and I have to hide the orange K.K's!! Yum.....


----------



## Northerner

hyper-Suze said:


> Ha ha, what was it you posted the other day about having man-boobs? No wonder...LOL!!!! I love orange choc...I could bathe in Terrys Choc Orange! Matchmakers...no one gets a look in, and I have to hide the orange K.K's!! Yum.....



Haven't had matchmakers for years! I liked the coffee ones!  I'll have you know I have very shapely man-boobs


----------



## Steff

Poor me there doing 4  pack bars of either dairy milk,boost,crunchie or twirl for a ?1 at morrisons  of course I did not get one of each i got 3  (o/j)


----------



## hyper-Suze

Northerner said:


> Haven't had matchmakers for years! I liked the coffee ones!  I'll have you know I have very shapely man-boobs



Sorry to disappoint, they no longer make the coffee ones! I tend to buy matchmakers at xmas and usually have paramedics round for a hypo callout at that time of year(could be the cold, could be the alcohol!) so end up giving them a box for having to deal with me!(mint ones of course!)

Manboobs...no comment!!!(cough cough) ...I'm sure my o/h is stealing my bras for his!!!!!


----------



## hyper-Suze

Steff said:


> Poor me there doing 4  pack bars of either dairy milk,boost,crunchie or twirl for a ?1 at morrisons  of course I did not get one of each i got 3  (o/j)



Serious???? When is the offer on until? (I do a little catering business on sundays and need to stock up on Cadburys...thats a good price these days!)

...good job there isn't caramels there or Alan maybe needing DD support soon!


----------



## Steff

hyper-Suze said:


> Serious???? When is the offer on until? (I do a little catering business on sundays and need to stock up on Cadburys...thats a good price these days!)
> 
> ...good job there isn't caramels there or Alan maybe needing DD support soon!



Well serious there on offer for a quid but not that i got 3 packs of each lol...Not to sure when the offers on till i can find out x


----------



## Northerner

hyper-Suze said:


> Serious???? When is the offer on until? (I do a little catering business on sundays and need to stock up on Cadburys...thats a good price these days!)
> 
> ...good job there isn't caramels there or Alan maybe needing DD support soon!



Actually, the caramels I got were 4 for ?1 from the Co-op, offer still on I believe, although they had sold out when I went in today (no, I haven't cleaned out their stock!)


----------



## robert@fm

hyper-Suze said:


> I tend to buy matchmakers at xmas and usually have paramedics round for a hypo callout at that time of year(could be the cold, could be the alcohol!) so end up giving them a box for having to deal with me!(mint ones of course!)



If it were me I'd be more inclined to use them to treat the hypo. 



hyper-Suze said:


> Manboobs...no comment!!!(cough cough) ...I'm sure my o/h is stealing my bras for his!!!!!



Is he a lumberjack?  Well, as long as he isn't hanging around in bars I suppose you have no cause for concern.


----------



## robert@fm

Poundland were today doing small bags of Thorntons Classic choccies.  Normally I wouldn't be tempted by bags of chocs (honest, guv), but -- well -- Thorntons.  I've put them (unopened -- so far) in the fridge and will see how long I can make them last.  I also got a roll of Cadburys Chocos; I'm debating whether to have some tonight or stick them all in the fridge as well.


----------



## Steff

robert@fm said:


> Poundland were today doing small bags of Thorntons Classic choccies.  Normally I wouldn't be tempted by bags of chocs (honest, guv), but -- well -- Thorntons.  I've put them (unopened -- so far) in the fridge and will see how long I can make them last.  I also got a roll of Cadburys Chocos; I'm debating whether to have some tonight or stick them all in the fridge as well.



not tryed them new chocos yet,go on have one lol


----------

